# can a mod answer this please?



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
seriously it's weird.
in my opinion unless someone is directly abused, threads should be left alone to develop.nobody is forced to post anything and can leave at will.

i think a bit of balls from the mods to tell people to stop being so petty when they want stuff removed wouldn't go a miss either.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


This has been asked so many times, just give the mods a break, they are doing there best. They do it because we have made the forum a place where opinions WILL turn into arguments.....


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


I think they just go overboard somtimes, in trying to make the forum PG rated .


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> This has been asked so many times, just give the mods a break, they are doing there best. They do it because we have made the forum a place where opinions WILL turn into arguments.....


I personaly think they should let arguments run there course, rather than just close the thread down. Unless its breaking any forum rules.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


Maybe you should PM this view to a mod..as starting a thread about it is just gonna kick of the same thread that has just been closed.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i mostly see on this forums disagreements NOT arguments and one side... usually the one which finds hard answering questions or is not happy with other peoples opinions.... gets all fed up and complains about the thread, thread is being locked or deleted and basicly u cant have a debate here anymore or voice ur opinions also because people found a way to get away with complaining about nothing when they are unhappy that others views are different to theirs or is being found out to be a liar or unethical or whatver etc etc...


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I personaly think they should let arguments run there course, rather than just close the thread down. Unless its breaking any forum rules.


If they are left to run there course then it doesnt end.

It turns in to a fight that doesnt end and that defeats the object of what this forum is about.

Im sure there are plenty of members who are fed up with it all.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> This has been asked so many times, just give the mods a break, they are doing there best. They do it because we have made the forum a place where opinions WILL turn into arguments.....


slow down sherlock.i'm giving an opinion and asking a question.
not having a go at anybody.
if you read the post properly it's quite clear.
anyway arguing is good unless it turns into personal abuse.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I personaly think they should let arguments run there course, rather than just close the thread down. Unless its breaking any forum rules.


No because people will get personal!!! :cursing:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> slow down sherlock.i'm giving an opinion and asking a question.
> not having a go at anybody.
> if you read the post properly it's quite clear


Exactly, and i disagreed with you opinion? Problem?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Maybe you should PM this view to a mod..as starting a thread about it is just gonna kick of the same thread that has just been closed.


i'm not bothered if this thread turns into a debate.
as long as nobody get personal abuse whats the problem?
that is what i was getting at from the start anyway.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> If they are left to run there course then it doesnt end.
> 
> It turns in to a fight that doesnt end and that defeats the object of what this forum is about.
> 
> Im sure there are plenty of members who are fed up with it all.


i agree 

and i am fed up with it all to the point where i am no longer posting


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm not bothered if this thread turns into a debate.
> as long as nobody get personal abuse whats the problem?
> that is what i was getting at from the start anyway.


But your problem is with the mods closing threads right??

So posting this is pointless.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues. this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> in my opinion unless someone is directly abused, threads should be left alone to develop.nobody is forced to post anything and can leave at will.
> ...


This is so true. No-one likes an argument/debate/discussion to be stopped prematurely. It is like being told to stop speaking mid-sentence.
There are a lot of very frustrated people on here hence the repeated posts regarding this same topic. Threads are being totally spoiled by one sentence retorts too, so they should be moderated/edited and leave the sensible answers and those who want to seriously debate to it.
Back slapping has its place but it gets pretty boring.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ninja said:


> i agree
> 
> and i am fed up with it all to the point where i am no longer posting


me too......


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I bet the mods are gtting as annoyed as you lot to keep on seeing these threads.... :cursing:


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Exactly, and i disagreed with you opinion? Problem?


no problem.but i think you misinterpreted what i said and saw it as having a go at the mods.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I bet the mods are gtting as annoyed as you lot to keep on seeing these threads.... :cursing:


I expect this thread will be closed very soon


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I bet the mods are gtting as annoyed as you lot to keep on seeing these threads.... :cursing:


I agree with you,getting pretty boring isn't it


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> no problem.but i think you misinterpreted what i said and saw it as having a go at the mods.


No, i did read it fine, its just that you are having a go at the mods? They get these messages like every day about why they are closing threads early? Its like your telling them how to do there job?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> But your problem is with the mods closing threads right??
> 
> So posting this is pointless.


why is it pointless?
i dont understand what you mean.please elaborate


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

fairy74 said:


> If they are left to run there course then it doesnt end.
> 
> It turns in to a fight that doesnt end and that defeats the object of what this forum is about.
> 
> Im sure there are plenty of members who are fed up with it all.


Fed up with what exaclty? reading threads they dont want to read???

Im fed up not being able to voice my opinion on threads i have interest in because they are constantly being locked because people are not happy with someones elses view on the subject....

im sure this is going to be locked because asking questions on here is a big Taboo .....


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

frags said:


> me too......


you've both posted in this thread.so i'd beg to differ


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

frags said:


> me too......


Me three 

Anyone want to take bets before this is closed? I like debates, it's great seeing what everyone's view is but this subjct has been done to death and is very likely to get closed by a mod.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> If they are left to run there course then it doesnt end.
> 
> It turns in to a fight that doesnt end and that defeats the object of what this forum is about.
> 
> Im sure there are plenty of members who are fed up with it all.


Surely if the people debateing can continue posting there views, and the people who are fed up looking at debates/disagrements just not bother posting on that particualr thread.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

this thread is turning into a healthy debate.no abuse and differing views.
forums are all about this imo


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> you've both posted in this thread.so i'd beg to differ


Well its been made to three now.... And i bet you arent the only 3?


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Natik said:


> Fed up with what exaclty? reading threads they dont want to read???
> 
> Im fed up not being able to voice my opinion on threads i have interest in because they are constantly being locked because people are not happy with someones elses view on the subject....
> 
> im sure this is going to be locked because asking questions on here is a big Taboo .....


Well expressed, people dont need to post there opinions if they dont want too. However if the threads are closed, then the ones who want too cant !


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

arriba said:


> you've both posted in this thread.so i'd beg to differ


but if this place annoys you for this reason why do you still come to pf? maybe you need a more debating forum? there are many out there.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Me three
> 
> Anyone want to take bets before this is closed? I like debates, it's great seeing what everyone's view is but this subjct has been done to death and is very likely to get closed by a mod.


why should it?
what is wrong with it.if nobody wants to add anything then ignore the thread.just like they can any other thread.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I have said this once and will say it again. The threads are getting closed because the disagreements turn personal, and the mods have seen this happening quite alot, so got fed up, and thought it would be easier to close it before it turns personal.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Natik said:


> Fed up with what exaclty? reading threads they dont want to read???
> 
> Im fed up not being able to voice my opinion on threads i have interest in because they are constantly being locked because people are not happy with someones elses view on the subject....
> 
> im sure this is going to be locked because asking questions on here is a big Taboo .....


What i mean is..there have been to many threads with people saying they cant voice their opinions without the mods closing them.
So why not PM the mods with your views as this just leads to a closed thread.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> No, i did read it fine, its just that you are having a go at the mods? They get these messages like every day about why they are closing threads early? Its like your telling them how to do there job?


Closing down a thread caus of a differ in opinion isnt there job mate, enforceing the rules of the forum IS ! Whats the point of a forum, if everyone thought the same and said the same thing ? debates make a forum healthy !


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

arriba said:


> why should it?
> what is wrong with it.if nobody wants to add anything then ignore the thread.just like they can any other thread.


There's nothing wrong with it - it's a valid question for most threads! Many times I've been replying to a particular thread only to find out it's been closed. It's very annoying - but sometimes (in the most extreme of cases i.e clear cases of bullying, trolling etc) a thread really does need to be closed and another can't be made about the same subject because it just descends into madness like the first thread did.

Shame really!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


You are a breath of fresh air sweetie x

I am repping you for that (gosh I have repped you loads )

x x x


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok. wil try to answer this.
The way the forum is running at the mo, with hostility running at a an all time high.. we are TRYING to prevent members being offended from 'certain' comments said on these threads.. i guess prevention is better the cure in these cases.. 
I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right, 
comments please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

You will find conflicting opinions on every forum, as a moderator on two forums and a junior admin on another I have a lot of trouble dealing with debates when they turn nasty. I know how difficult it is to see both sides of the story however hell will freeze over before everybody agrees on practically _everything_.

If people kept the chit-chat friendly, grow up, respect other people's opinions and not take things too seriously then forums can be better places to share information, chat and gain knowledge. Despite this it is a small minority who are making things difficult for so many, by sparking slanging matches...


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

frags said:


> but if this place annoys you for this reason why do you still come to pf? maybe you need a more debating forum? there are many out there.


See this worries me a little.... if anyone voices a concern about moderation, thread closing etc, they're always asked why they come here, or asked to leave through the door etc...

Having differeing opinoins, shouldn't mean members have to leave, it should be enveloped, and encouraged frakly, it's only through healthy debate,we all learn and move on. There's pleanty of room on a forum for both debating threads, and the good old fluffy, love in type ones that are inoffensive to everyone


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

maybe we should live under a dictatorship and end democracy?
you know, where people debate how to run the country and let people decide for themselves.
forums are the same to a lesser scale and long may it continue.it's what the western world is all about aint it?
freedom of speech and the ability to have your say.
aint no abuse in this thread so let it roll


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

arriba said:


> you've both posted in this thread.so i'd beg to differ


i have only posted on this thread to say i am fed up with all that has been going on lately, 
from threads having to be locked to people being banned ,

and i wont be posting on this thread again,
and may not even post on the forum again,


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

TBH the of the forums I visit the one that has least personal attacks is a completely un moderated one, people realise they are adults, respect each other and frankly self moderate!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right,
> comments please?


Boy your'e brave RED...lol...Hope ya wearing ya armour.   :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

kazschow said:


> TBH the of the forums I visit the one that has least personal attacks is a completely un moderated one, people realise they are adults, respect each other and frankly self moderate!


oh what bliss that must be!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> oh what bliss that must be!


I think you are doing a great job red


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok. wil try to answer this.
> The way the forum is running at the mo, with hostility running at a an all time high.. we are TRYING to prevent members being offended from 'certain' comments said on these threads.. i guess prevention is better the cure in these cases..
> I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right,
> comments please?


Firstly we all respect that your here for the good of the forum, so this isnt a personal rant but.... whats the point of having a forum is disagrements and differing opinions = a closed thread ?

So what if the debates is going on and on and on, if both people involved want to keep debateing let me ? those who are fed up with the thread, dont need to read/post in it ? I understand this is a family forum, so obviously swearing, nudeity ect cant be tollerated. However i think the modding is "too strict" and being careful is leading to intresting topics which people are passionate about cant be discused, or if it is, its just closed down.

Hope that helps ?


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> oh what bliss that must be!


Oh it is


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Closing down a thread caus of a differ in opinion isnt there job mate, enforceing the rules of the forum IS ! Whats the point of a forum, if everyone thought the same and said the same thing ? debates make a forum healthy !


If you read my post correctly, i said its because of "PERSONAL" comments made, so now the mods need to be extra careful that people wont get "PERSONAL" Because some people can get hurt by "PERSONAL" comments.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> ok. wil try to answer this.
> The way the forum is running at the mo, with hostility running at a an all time high.. we are TRYING to prevent members being offended from 'certain' comments said on these threads.. i guess prevention is better the cure in these cases..
> I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right,
> comments please?


mods closing threads simply because people are not happy with other peoples views on the subject and to prevent people being offended u would have to close most of the threads on here really....or shut down the whole forum to make it fair for ALL!

People get offended because they are found to be a liar or they are offended because their views differ from others and its those who should stay away from the forum and not those who love to debate, talk and exchange views but CANT because of those who cant handle whats being said which has often no personal offence against them whatsover.....

... i used to enjoy this forum so much and now im lucky if i catch an open thread im interested in to put down my views


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok. wil try to answer this.
> The way the forum is running at the mo, with hostility running at a an all time high.. we are TRYING to prevent members being offended from 'certain' comments said on these threads.. i guess prevention is better the cure in these cases..
> I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right,
> comments please?


Maybe, if mod's believe things could get out of hand, due to the way the thread is going, a warning could be posted, make it three strikes and your out, like the bannings. i.e. first warning, gentle reminder, second "final warning" & third time - "thats it, show's over".

Quick deletion of "offending" posts would also help threads to stay their natural course.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I think they just go overboard somtimes, in trying to make the forum PG rated .


Oh, yes....

But some of the younger members aren't as young as they make out ...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i think the pf should have a debates section.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Oh, yes....
> 
> But some of the younger members aren't as young as they make out ...


huh? someone is pretending to be a child? is that true?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

frags said:


> huh? someone is pretending to be a child? is that true?


If thats true that is just sick


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> No because people will get personal!!! :cursing:


You don't James... your a nice lad... But some of your pals do.....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tilly please answer that, you cant make a claim like that without backing it up lol


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think what is most annoying is that this forum was a good place for a debate.

Now any thread opened that means that two or more people have differing opinions is immediately joined by a whole tribe of people whose only contribution is that "this thread needs closed" or "the mods will be along in a minute" or "can we just close this thread please" or similar unhelpful comments.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Oh, yes....
> 
> But some of the younger members aren't as young as they make out ...


Yeahh thats also so true..., maybe we should have an "adult" section of the board, where more contraversial threads such as breeding, hunting ect, can be OPEN to discussion and debate ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You don't James... your a nice lad... But some of your pals do.....


james is a good boy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> If thats true that is just sick


Agreed but not sure how you would be able to find out


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Firstly we all respect that your here for the good of the forum, so this isnt a personal rant but.... whats the point of having a forum is disagrements and differing opinions = a closed thread ?
> 
> So what if the debates is going on and on and on, if both people involved want to keep debateing let me ? those who are fed up with the thread, dont need to read/post in it ? I understand this is a family forum, so obviously swearing, nudeity ect cant be tollerated. However i think the modding is "too strict" and being careful is leading to intresting topics which people are passionate about cant be discused, or if it is, its just closed down.
> 
> Hope that helps ?


I do agree with that.
My point was not to start a thread about mods closing threads when perhaps a PM would be preferable.
The problem seems to be that someone will take a dislike to someone else for their differing views and it kicks of a backlash of people backing up certain people and that is where it becomes personal (intended or not)
when it really should be taken in the context it is intended.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

so thats 6 pages of comments, but no answers?? give us a clue what you want guys!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You don't James... your a nice lad... But some of your pals do.....


James is a nice lad, i think hes responsible and important memeber of the forum. I dont understand his "love him or hate me " siggy thing though, as i cant imange him saying boo to a goose


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I think what is most annoying is that this forum was a good place for a debate.
> 
> Now any thread opened that means that two or more people have differing opinions is immediately joined by a whole tribe of people whose only contribution is that "this thread needs closed" or "the mods will be along in a minute" or "can we just close this thread please" or similar unhelpful comments.


... and often its people which dont even contribute to the subject themselves but demanding the thread closed,....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Agreed but not sure how you would be able to find out


well 2 people have made this claim on this thread now so i think it must be true but that claim shouldnt be made like that. 
thats how things get personal!


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok. wil try to answer this.
> The way the forum is running at the mo, with hostility running at a an all time high.. we are TRYING to prevent members being offended from 'certain' comments said on these threads.. i guess prevention is better the cure in these cases..
> I'd like to again keep this threa open for disscussinon, rather then close it, because we lke to hear you feedback on what we are doing wrong.. or maybe, what we are doing right,
> comments please?


hey.thanks for the response.
i totally understand what you are trying to do and respect it and appreciate it aint easy for you guys and gals.
but i think you make more work for yourselves by being to stringent on threads.
people need to stop bleating and complaining about every thread all the time.
or you mods could just ignore their petty whinges and moans?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You don't James... your a nice lad... But some of your pals do.....





Captain.Charisma said:


> James is a nice lad, i think hes responsible and important memeber of the forum. I dont understand his "love him or hate me " siggy thing though, as i cant imange him saying boo to a goose


Lol, Thanks all, i think this is the only thread where i have actually "Gone for it" :001_tt2: Its because its a subject i feel strongly about....


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

You only have to say one word on the dog forums in a bad way and the thread gets locked :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kazschow said:


> TBH the of the forums I visit the one that has least personal attacks is a completely un moderated one, people realise they are adults, respect each other and frankly self moderate!


I don't believe that for a second.
I use usenet, totally unmoderated and I see the opposite of what you describe.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*At the end of the day, unless any memeber is open and honest, i guess we'll never know there true age!

Also another point i feel, is that we dont know who we are talking too (ok i know some of us do and know our own friends) but for the ones we dont know, we never know if they are disabled or dyslexic(sp) or whatever else is wrong with them, and thats when it start to hurt peoples feelings i guess, also if something is going on in there family life, that may also make them feel a little like arguing on here also....................*


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

frags said:


> but if this place annoys you for this reason why do you still come to pf? maybe you need a more debating forum? there are many out there.


She is fighting for justice, like a few others have done. Fighting for change is a good thing in most cases.... We may not like PF sometimes, but its like a car crash, just can't stop looking lol....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> You only have to say one word on the dog forums in a bad way and the thread gets locked :smilewinkgrin:


ahhh right, see i was wondering what all the threads closing was all about but as i dont go on the dogs section i wouldnt no lol


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> so thats 6 pages of comments, but no answers?? give us a clue what you want guys!


I answered you.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> so thats 6 pages of comments, but no answers?? give us a clue what you want guys!


threads should only be closed if PERSONAL attacks been posted and not because someone COULD post an offensive post down the line or because someone feels offended for NO REASON or because questions are being asked the op CANT answer


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> so thats 6 pages of comments, but no answers?? give us a clue what you want guys!


Sorry red 

I think you mods do a great job and often it is thankless. There are a lot of threads I agree with that need to be closed but unless there is absolute proof that someone is jumping on someone else (sometimes it looks that way but actually isn't - the written word is very hard to translate over the web) then all that's needed is a quick warning.

Hope I've helped 



frags said:


> well 2 people have made this claim on this thread now so i think it must be true but that claim shouldnt be made like that.
> thats how things get personal!


You're so right frags!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> I don't believe that for a second.
> I use usenet, totally unmoderated and I see the opposite of what you describe.


Oh is that personal attack LOL

I can genuinely say the unmoderated forum I'm on is sucessfully self moderating. I'm not saying argumants don't start, they do, but they follow a path and reach a natural conclusion without being locked or removed... Adults are capable of doing this if given the opportunity!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> so thats 6 pages of comments, but no answers?? give us a clue what you want guys!


More liberal moderateing, so threads where rules arent broken, and people arent swearing ect, they are left to run there course. Eventually people who have a disagrement on a topic will either meet half way in the middle and agree, or just get bored and move on. However what is annoying is when your having a good debate, which your passionate about, just gets closed down like that :S and you can no longer express and share your views.

Or if this isnt possible as i said, have age restrictions/recommendations on different parts of the board. So more contraversial and topics where people are passionate, can be left to flow, without upsetting anyone or being "un child freindly".


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

i gave what i thought were answers in the first post.
most importantly no personal abuse then let it be


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Natik said:


> ... and often its people which dont even contribute to the subject themselves but demanding the thread closed,....


I know that is patheic isnt it, they should keep there nose out if they dont want to post, dont ruin others happy posting !


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

arriba said:


> hey.thanks for the response.
> i totally understand what you are trying to do and respect it and appreciate it aint easy for you guys and gals.
> but i think you make more work for yourselves by being to stringent on threads.
> people need to stop bleating and complaining about every thread all the time.
> or you mods could just ignore their petty whinges and moans?


If only.. if we have a reported post, and believe me, we have 30-40 aday on here. wehave to react to it.. i admit, sometmes we do tend to think, hmmm, its a prtty report and we wil let it run for a few.. But on the whole, if its reported, and we dont acton that report.. then you, as members only start another thread complaiining we are not doing oure job... theres a thin line between acting on, and letting it go.. thats the Mods desicion. On sayingthat, if a reported post does not get acted on asap, we will watch it and close it if it does violate the rules.
next comment??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> More liberal moderateing, so threads where rules arent broken, and people arent swearing ect, they are left to run there course. Eventually people who have a disagrement on a topic will either meet half way in the middle and agree, or just get bored and move on. However what is annoying is when your having a good debate, which your passionate about, just gets closed down like that :S and you can no longer express and share your views.
> 
> Or if this isnt possible as i said, have age restrictions/recommendations on different parts of the board. So more contraversial and topics where people are passionate, can be left to flow, without upsetting anyone or being "un child freindly".


BUMPS this so red can take note


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

the fact that so many threads get locked is why new ones get started about the previous subject,reason for locking etc,etc.
less locking will mean less threads and argueing over why they get locked.
it's a bit of a vicious circle at the moment


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

frags said:


> well 2 people have made this claim on this thread now so i think it must be true but that claim shouldnt be made like that.
> thats how things get personal!


I will not name them, cos that would mean I was being PERSONAL....

And I 'try' never to get personal....

Straight talking, never PERSONAL...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think a lot of the threads I've seen closed do have personal comments in them. Also if posts aren't worded with understanding and empathy they can across as an attack in some circumstances.
Only the other day a new member posted they were struggling with a baby and their older dog - the resposes they got probably wouldn't come under 'personnal attack' as they weren't technically 'abusive' however I personally believe the OP would of felt attacked, the OP never came back.



JoWDC said:


> Maybe, if mod's believe things could get out of hand, due to the way the thread is going, a warning could be posted, make it three strikes and your out, like the bannings. i.e. first warning, gentle reminder, second "final warning" & third time - "thats it, show's over".
> 
> Quick deletion of "offending" posts would also help threads to stay their natural course.


Great Idea


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I will not name them, cos that would mean I was being PERSONAL....
> 
> And I 'try' never to get personal....
> 
> Straight talking, never PERSONAL...


Are you referring to me?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I can genuinely say the unmoderated forum I'm on is sucessfully self moderating. I'm not saying argumants don't start, they do, but they follow a path and reach a natural conclusion without being locked or removed... Adults are capable of doing this if given the opportunity!


That is how many forums work, it gives those who are out to cause trouble a chance to hang themselves and leaves debates to peter out without intervention. Everyone feels fine and people tend not to feel aggrieved as they have had their say.

The way it is at present we have a whole lot of moaning minnies who cannot bear to hear any cross words or are losing an argument reporting threads and getting them closed.

I agree, quick editing of serious offending personal posts is the way to go, as opposed to closing/deleting threads.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Are you referring to me?


Not you, no one on this thread 

James, I have said I liked you....

And yes, you have debated tonight....well done!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Not you, no one on this thread
> 
> James, I have said I liked you....
> 
> And yes, you have debated tonight....well done!!


Just thought you were giving hints because earlier i was saying "PERSONAL"


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok, let me try to expain his.. . CERTAN threads, no matter who posted them, weather it a newbie or a fully fedged member, are like red rags to a bull.. and the reson that they are closed is that, as Mods, in our own experieance, we know were they are headed, people get upset, they take offence, and they leave the forum.. something we dont want.. after all the more members we have, the better the viewing figures, the better the viewing figures, the more our sponsers will pay to advertize, the more they pay, the better facilities you members will have and there foe the better the forum becomes. in short, .. the better you are, the better the forum is, the better the forum is, the more sponsership we get, the sponsership we get, the more we can expand on the forum.. for the better for every one.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Oh, yes....
> 
> But some of the younger members aren't as young as they make out ...





tillysdream said:


> I will not name them, cos that would mean I was being PERSONAL....
> 
> And I 'try' never to get personal....
> 
> Straight talking, never PERSONAL...


You say this isn't personal - but by making an accusation like that on an open thread, is quite personal, many of our younger members would be hurt and as they are not huge in numbers it's a pretty narrow accusation.
It's little comments and digs like this that I feel can quickly turn threads into arguements.
If you really believe someone is misrepresenting themselves PM a mod or Mark (Petforum).


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> ok, let me try to expain his.. . CERTAN threads, no matter who posted them, weather it a newbie or a fully fedged member, are like red rags to a bull.. and the reson that they are closed is that, as Mods, in our own experieance, we know were they are headed, people get upset, they take offence, and they leave the forum.. something we dont want.. after all the more members we have, the better the viewing figures, the better the viewing figures, the more our sponsers will pay to advertize, the more they pay, the better facilities you members will have and there foe the better the forum becomes. in short, .. the better you are, the better the forum is, the better the forum is, the more sponsership we get, the sponsership we get, the more we can expand on the forum.. for the better for every one.


so u rather have a forum full of people which get upset over NOTHING and basicly abuse the fact that mods are overcautios rather than let them go if they want to and get rid of the knowledgable posts and people which often are the ones people take offence to??? 

so far with those tactics in my opinion the forum got worse rather then better


----------



## Madamoiselle (Aug 18, 2009)

Natik said:


> so u rather have a forum full of people which get upset over NOTHING and basicly abuse the fact that mods are overcautios rather than let them go if they want to and get rid of the knowledgable posts and people which often are the ones people take offence to???
> 
> so far with those tactics in my opinion the forum got worse rather then better


Yes, if it means more sponsorship  :wink5:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Natik said:


> so u rather have a forum full of people which get upset over NOTHING and basicly abuse the fact that mods are overcautios rather than let them go if they want to and get rid of the knowledgable posts and people which often are the ones people take offence to???
> 
> so far with those tactics in my opinion the forum got worse rather then better


I think its a great idea personally, we need to realise, we are making the forum how it is...


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i haveto agree with fleur here, its seems that some of you are against PMing a mod with your complaints.. no idea why, we will dowahat e can in any circumstances, but if it envolves pms, msn, and other comunication networks thers very litle we can do with out prove.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Fleur said:


> You say this isn't personal - but by making an accusation like that on an open thread, is quite personal, many of our younger members would be hurt and as they are not huge in numbers it's a pretty narrow accusation.
> It's little comments and digs like this that I feel can quickly turn threads into arguements.
> If you really believe someone is misrepresenting themselves PM a mod or Mark (Petforum).


of course it's not.it names nobody so doesn't get personal.
if a younger person is who they say they are then they have no reason to be offended.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> of course it's not.it names nobody so doesn't get personal.
> if a younger person is who they say they are then they have no reason to be offended.


Well it is kind of personal, because they may be making "False accusations"
Yes, we are who we say we are (Me being a young member) But there arent many of us, so it may make us think "Oh, do they think im acting" Or something like that.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Madamoiselle said:


> Yes, if it means more sponsorship  :wink5:


in that case forget calling it a forum ,because that isn't what it will be.call it an advert site and pet chatroom for non differing views.
like the sarcasm mind


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> i haveto agree with fleur here, its seems that some of you are against PMing a mod with your complaints.. no idea why, we will dowahat e can in any circumstances, but if it envolves pms, msn, and other comunication networks thers very litle we can do with out prove.


Are you on the 'good stuff' too?   :001_tt2: xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> i haveto agree with fleur here, its seems that some of you are against PMing a mod with your complaints.. no idea why, we will dowahat e can in any circumstances, but if it envolves pms, msn, and other comunication networks thers very litle we can do with out prove.





Acacia86 said:


> Are you on the 'good stuff' too?   :001_tt2: xx


You missed one..... :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Natik said:


> so u rather have a forum full of people which get upset over NOTHING and basicly abuse the fact that mods are overcautios rather than let them go if they want to and get rid of the knowledgable posts and people which often are the ones people take offence to???
> 
> so far with those tactics in my opinion the forum got worse rather then better


personally nitik, i'd loveto seeyou all go at it 24/7 and rip each other to pieces over breeding ethics and DNA testing, and crossbreeds.. and stand back and let you all get on with it, BUT thas not what this place is about, PetForum is about advice, experieances, and the joy of owning a pet, what ever it may be, dog..cross beeed, cat, moggy, rat, or a simple worm, thees only so much dna testing and breeding ethics one can take in one day, and although it is important, for the most part the people on here have they animals as PETS.. not breeding stock, not money making schemes. and certainly not to be anything lesss then just 'PET owners'.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Just thought you were giving hints because earlier i was saying "PERSONAL"


Your family are all on here, so I we all know you are who you say you are


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Your family are all on here, so I we all know you are who you say you are


And i have pics to prove it... And a facebook account.... :001_tt2:


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> personally nitik, i'd loveto seeyou all go at it 24/7 and rip each other to pieces over breeding ethics and DNA testing, and crossbreeds.. and stand back and let you all get on with it, BUT thas not what this place is about, PetForum is about advice, experieances, and the joy of owning a pet, what ever it may be, dog..cross beeed, cat, moggy, rat, or a simple worm, thees only so much dna testing and breeding ethics one can take in one day, and although it is important, for the most part the people on here have they animals as PETS.. not breeding stock, not money making schemes. and certainly not to be anything lesss then just 'PET owners'.


what about general chat?
surely differing views on all manner of topics should be embraced not stifled?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Well it is kind of personal, because they may be making "False accusations"
> Yes, we are who we say we are (Me being a young member) But there arent many of us, so it may make us think "Oh, do they think im acting" Or something like that.


False? Not at all.... We all KNOW pedo's stalk forums pretending they are younger members....

But some pretend they are teenagers for kicks, or to be treated gently by other members...

It takes allsorts....


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

arriba said:


> what about general chat?
> surely differing views on all manner of topics should be embraced not stifled?


hi arriba.
The only threads we tend to 'stiffle' on gen chat are the ' i'm leaving' thread. and 'who got banned' threads, these are just detremental to the forum, and not worth the ink to print them. 
as far as i know the only other threads in Gen Chat to get deleted are spam, and 'un soical threads' 
sorry for spelling tonight, my puter is at the vets having DNA testings, and the Mrs's one dont have Spell check!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> personally nitik, i'd loveto seeyou all go at it 24/7 and rip each other to pieces over breeding ethics and DNA testing, and crossbreeds.. and stand back and let you all get on with it, BUT thas not what this place is about, PetForum is about advice, experieances, and the joy of owning a pet, what ever it may be, dog..cross beeed, cat, moggy, rat, or a simple worm, thees only so much dna testing and breeding ethics one can take in one day, and although it is important, for the most part the people on here have they animals as PETS.. not breeding stock, not money making schemes. and certainly not to be anything lesss then just 'PET owners'.


just to clarify... we dont rip each other to pieces!!! we are DEBATING and TALKING about the pros and cons and why we think they are pros and cons and we exchange EXPERIENCES on this subjects as well! I didnt know thats a mods opinion and that because they think that way they can just go ahead and close those threads ....

One can take???? .... who is this ONE? Urself??

And yes, most people have on here pets but their pets HEALTH is part of pet ownership ......


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> hi arriba.
> The only threads we tend to 'stiffle' on gen chat are the ' i'm leaving' thread. and 'who got banned' threads, these are just detremental to the forum, and not worth the ink to print them.
> as far as i know the only other threads in Gen Chat to get deleted are spam, and 'un soical threads'
> sorry for spelling tonight, my puter is at the vets having DNA testings, and the Mrs's one dont have Spell check!


LOL!!!!!

Uh huh.....i believe you thousands wouldn't 

Although my blimming laptop is being very silly tonight............it has man flu...............


----------



## jlushh (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmmm.

Do nanny-sites exist?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> hi arriba.
> The only threads we tend to 'stiffle' on gen chat are the ' i'm leaving' thread. and 'who got banned' threads, these are just detremental to the forum, and not worth the ink to print them.
> as far as i know the only other threads in Gen Chat to get deleted are spam, and 'un soical threads'
> sorry for spelling tonight, my puter is at the vets having DNA testings, and the Mrs's one dont have Spell check!


the leaving threads are daft and just attention seeking imo.just leave. why make a song and dance about it?
there are a fair few i've seen in the recent time i've been on here that remain.i'd wouldn't delete them though as they run their course, and those that leave come back anyway.

i've seen a fair few threads locked that were fair enough debates.you get the odd bleater who will then complain and that ends it.
if the bleaters dont like debate then let them go.plenty of others who embrace it will post in their places anyway


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Natik said:


> just to clarify... we dont rip each other to pieces!!! we are DEBATING and TALKING about the pros and cons and why we think they are pros and cons and we exchange EXPERIENCES on this subjects as well! I didnt know thats a mods opinion and that because they think that way they can just go ahead and close those threads ....
> 
> One can take???? .... who is this ONE? Urself??
> 
> And yes, most people have on here pets but their pets HEALTH is part of pet ownership ......


No.. its goes futher then DEBATING nitik.. its JUDGING! 
how often has a newbie come on the forum ASKING advise on .. shall we say 'a miss mate'.. and after a page of comments with what i can only say is advise, has turned into 6-7-8 pages of ' how careless of you ' comments, which in turn gets into the insults, and BYB comments that puts off the OP.
If we as mods leave it long enuff, by the time we got to page 13 of the underhanded un helpful comments all hell has let lose , and we have know option but to close the thread.. that imho is not a great deal of help to either the op or the forum.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

arriba said:


> the leaving threads are daft and just attention seeking imo.just leave. why make a song and dance about it?
> there are a fair few i've seen in the recent time i've been on here that remain.i'd wouldn't delete them though as they run their course, and those that leave come back anyway.
> 
> i've seen a fair few threads locked that were fair enough debates.you get the odd bleater who will then complain and that ends it.
> if the bleaters dont like debate then let them go.plenty of others who embrace it will post in their places anyway


and that why the are deleted as soon as they appear! and an infraction issued!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

As ive already said cant we have a "open forum" section of the board, where is maybe age restricted, but an area where convos are allowed to run its course on its own ?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> and that why the are deleted as soon as they appear! and an infraction issued!


what is?
i dont understand what you mean.

i see farewell threads and that person doesn't actually go anywhere,but the threads remain.
i dont care but it happens nonetheless


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> and that why the are deleted as soon as they appear! and an infraction issued!


Are you talking about 'I am leaving' threads? Cos a mod done one yesterday... Did she get an infraction? Was it deleted?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

arriba said:


> what is?
> i dont understand what you mean.
> 
> i see farewell threads and that person doesn't actually go anywhere,but the threads remain.
> i dont care but it happens nonetheless


fairwell threads are in the rules hun, there not allowed, if your leaving, then thats fine, they get deleted ASAP.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> No.. its goes futher then DEBATING nitik.. its JUDGING!
> how often has a newbie come on the forum ASKING advise on .. shall we say 'a miss mate'.. and after a page of comments with what i can only say is advise, has turned into 6-7-8 pages of ' how careless of you ' comments, which in turn gets into the insults, and BYB comments that puts off the OP.
> If we as mods leave it long enuff, by the time we got to page 13 of the underhanded un helpful comments all hell has let lose , and we have know option but to close the thread.. that imho is not a great deal of help to either the op or the forum.


well, i was referring to the debates and not to posts where people ask for advice....two different things imo

I dont agree with those sarcastic comments either and i often speak out about them regardless from who they come but to close random threads across the board often threads which have no sarcarsm, insult etc involved just because it MIGHT and CAN is very unfair and not helping the forum whatsoever....

BYB comments often come up when the OP is found out to be lying or changing stories the way they please so ur punishing the wrong ones and protecting the wrong ones at the same time....

U wish for a forum FULL of puppyfarmers and BYB exploiting animals risking their poor lifes then keep on going that route as the member numbers seem to be of greater priority than the protection of animals life and health at the end of the day  i believed this forum promotes responsible breeding.... doesnt seem so


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have noticed with alot of threads that are started up that may be good debating threads very often have people posting things like "here we go again" or "this will only end in arguements" but they never post anything constructive. I find these replies quite fustrating to read, so god knows what people posting their opinions think to them! 

I remember one thread that was in the breeding section that got alot of these on the first few pages, and the thread was never locked as people gave their opinions and no one got nasty.

If people are asking for advice or opinions then they have to be prepared to get replies they won't like, not every one will always agree, but as long as people do not get personnal then I don't see the problem with them carrying on, even if they go round in cicles. The thread will die down on it's own eventually.

And I would like to say the MODS do a great job, and one I would never want to do.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Are you talking about 'I am leaving' threads? Cos a mod done one yesterday... Did she get an infraction? Was it deleted?


that was not a new thread tillly. that was anounced on the back of another thread, if you chose to read it, thats fine, if you didn't, it wasn't an issue!
AND
i hasen to add, this thread in question was from a mod, that had had enuff of the grief and comments that certain members caused, It was not deleted because we as mods wanted to give you members some idea of how much work and stress there is doing the job we do. 
its now 1:20am, i have been at work since 7am, but i have choosen, yet again to try to sort out your greveanceses (sp) with this site..


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> that was not a new thread tillly. that was anounced on the back of another thread, if you chose to read it, thats fine, if you didn't, it wasn't an issue!
> AND
> i hasen to add, this thread in question was from a mod, that had had enuff of the grief and comments that certain members caused, It was not deleted because we as mods wanted to give you members some idea of how much work and stress there is doing the job we do.
> its now 1:20am, i have been at work since 7am, but i have choosen, yet again to try to sort out your greveanceses (sp) with this site..


It started on the back of another thread, then she started another brand new thread to say goodbye....

Anyway you get to your bed, hats off to you for answering all these questions fired at you


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Natik said:


> well, i was referring to the debates and not to posts where people ask for advice....two different things imo
> 
> I dont agree with those sarcastic comments either and i often speak out about them regardless from who they come but to close random threads across the board often threads which have no sarcarsm, insult etc involved just because it MIGHT and CAN is very unfair and not helping the forum whatsoever....
> 
> ...


i don't believe this forum promotes any sort of breeeding hun, i believe we are here for the good of our pets, and the well being of.
because pet forum is just a FORUM, we can not either recommend, or slag any breeder, there just a name on the screen, until you have living proof that they are a BYB, want do you want us to do?? reserch, interrogate, and spy on every 'breeder' on this frum.. 24000 members we have now.. our sponcership may be growing, but i dont think it would cover checking out EVERY member on here !!!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> its now 1:20am, i have been at work since 7am, but i have choosen, yet again to try to sort out your greveanceses (sp) with this site..


  I'd be dead by now!!! I hope that this thread can get left open so that other people can put there opinions, without anyone getting personnal. Over the last few days people have been complaining, hopefully they can put down their thoughts and we can all come to some sort of agreement!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

charlie9009 said:


> I'd be dead by now!!! I hope that this thread can get left open so that other people can put there opinions, without anyone getting personnal. Over the last few days people have been complaining, hopefully they can put down their thoughts and we can all come to some sort of agreement!


rather then just closing the thread charlie, thats what i'm trying to do.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

12 pages of healthy debate.despite the odd mention of locking it(why?)it lives on.
well done to all those that have contributed to it,and i hope it evolves further.
laters!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> i don't believe this forum promotes any sort of breeeding hun, i believe we are here for the good of our pets, and the well being of.
> because pet forum is just a FORUM, we can not either recommend, or slag any breeder, there just a name on the screen, until you have living proof that they are a BYB, want do you want us to do?? reserch, interrogate, and spy on every 'breeder' on this frum.. 24000 members we have now.. our sponcership may be growing, but i dont think it would cover checking out EVERY member on here !!!


I think ur taking my posts rather the mickey route here because not once i was mentioning about checking out people or spying on them and i must say i am really disappointed about this attidute....

what about let people ask questions and let the posters answer and stop closing threads for no reason...that would be a start!

Im glad the sponsorship is growing.... at least everyone reading this will be informed whats this forums priorities are.... and thats not ANIMALS! (going by ur posts!)


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think there would be a lot less grief for moderators if some of the comments made by members were actually taken on board.

I realise being a mod isn't easy but I thought that most of the job was to take out trolls and the sickos not censor members regarding their views and opinions. Surely it is better for people to post ad infinitum regarding the health of pets than for the forum to appear to promote those who care little for breeding healthy happy animals. OK I know some threads are a bit accusatory regarding some breeding practices but they still need the error of their ways pointed out I would have thought, or do we all do a bit more back slapping while their poor dogs bear the brunt of their actions.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> rather then just closing the thread charlie, thats what i'm trying to do.


i for one am interested if u will take the opinions mentioned on here on board and put them into reality or will u just carry on the way u mods do


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Natik said:


> I think ur taking my posts rather the mickey route here because not once i was mentioning about checking out people or spying on them and i must say i am really disappointed about this attidute....
> 
> what about let people ask questions and let the posters answer and stop closing threads for no reason...that would be a start!
> 
> Im glad the sponsorship is growing.... at least everyone reading this will be informed whats this forums priorities are.... and thats not ANIMALS! (going by ur posts!)


Unfortunately ALL animal forums are more concerned with peoples feelings than animal health and welfare. I find this maddening....


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Natik said:


> I think ur taking my posts rather the mickey route here because not once i was mentioning about checking out people or spying on them and i must say i am really disappointed about this attidute....
> 
> what about let people ask questions and let the posters answer and stop closing threads for no reason...that would be a start!
> 
> Im glad the sponsorship is growing.... at least everyone reading this will be informed whats this forums priorities are.... and thats not ANIMALS! (going by ur posts!)


I'm far from taking the pi$$, and i'm sorry if it comes across that way. its not my intention, far from from it, 
if you would like to dicuss this further in a PM, i'm more then willing to.
regards
3reddogs


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I'm far from taking the pi$$, and i'm sorry if it comes across that way. its not my intention, far from from it,
> if you would like to dicuss this further in a PM, i'm more then willing to.
> regards
> 3reddogs


no, im fine thanks 

Thats why i stated i "think" rather than "know" just incase.... im glad to hear that it wasnt ur intention to sound like ur taking the p...


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I think there would be a lot less grief for moderators if some of the comments made by members were actually taken on board.
> 
> I realise being a mod isn't easy but I thought that most of the job was to take out trolls and the sickos not censor members regarding their views and opinions. Surely it is better for people to post ad infinitum regarding the health of pets than for the forum to appear to promote those who care little for breeding healthy happy animals. OK I know some threads are a bit accusatory regarding some breeding practices but they still need the error of their ways pointed out I would have thought, or do we all do a bit more back slapping while their poor dogs bear the brunt of their actions.


Define Trolls hun.. 
we have to..and it may be easy for members.. but EVERYONE has a point of view.. and at the end of the day, us mods have to 'define' the trolls to.. maybe it differs from your opinion, and for that i'm sorry, but look at it this this way, the members here maybe following one or two threads, us as mods follow them all, we get the jist of peoples opionions and knw who are trolls far sooner then the members do.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Define Trolls hun..
> we have to..and it may be easy for members.. but EVERYONE has a point of view.. and at the end of the day, us mods have to 'define' the trolls to.. maybe it differs from your opinion, and for that i'm sorry, but look at it this this way, the members here maybe following one or two threads, us as mods follow them all, we get the jist of peoples opionions and knw who are trolls far sooner then the members do.


i have to say i feel sorry for the mods, they try so hard to make the forum run smoothly and be as friendly as possible. They have a life outside this forum i feel us as members should appriciate them alittle more.

End of the day if we all acted like adults and didnt upset eachother the threads wouldnt be locked.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


I can spot a troll too, hun, as well as the next person often by the first post they make, sometimes they do hang around and then let rip but that inflammatory post is often very obvious too.
They don't tend to hang around for very long, they are either spotted and removed or get bored, they get their fix and move on to the next forum. I am so glad you are good at spotting them as that is your job after all.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Oh .. thx for reminding me!
i almost forgot that i'm here to sort out all the other problems to.. like sign in, posting, porn, advertising, spam, offencvice posts and ALL the other things that people take for granted.
but ho hum, i'll just get on with it, and let you all complain about it when we delete all that to.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Oh .. thx for reminding me!
> i almost forgot that i'm here to sort out all the other problems to.. like sign in, posting, porn, advertising, spam, offencvice posts and ALL the other things that people take for granted.
> but ho hum, i'll just get on with it, and let you all complain about it when we delete all that to.


If it wasn;t for you lot we would come on here and find a cross between a mans magazine and the yellow pages with all the spam and stupid adverts, porn etc etc. Thank you! People maybe don't realise all you do but we would sure as heck miss it if you were gone!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok here's my view for what its worth.Most of you know i LOVE a good debate and yes i too have strong views on certain things and i've made them known.Take the smoking thread for instance, we had an open and fair debate and nobody got nasty.This proves it can be done but all concernd should be willing to show respect.I agree with threads talking about banned members being closed because that is breaking forum rules.As for the breeding section where i know most of the problems arise,well if members showed the same respect that was shown in the smoking thread,ie. agree to dissagree then threads would'nt get closed.From where i'm sitting its simple.*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

kazschow said:


> Oh is that personal attack LOL
> 
> I can genuinely say the unmoderated forum I'm on is sucessfully self moderating. I'm not saying argumants don't start, they do, but they follow a path and reach a natural conclusion without being locked or removed... Adults are capable of doing this if given the opportunity!


I can vouch for what Kaz is saying.

I post on the same forum and yes - there HAVE been arguments. Some real doozies, in fact. BUT the "personal" attacks are pretty mild, all things considered. You get the odd remark from someone uninvolved in the argument, but generally the arguers tend to be left to get on with it. Back and forth they go for a day or so, then they both run out of steam/get bored and it all winds down.

I think the mods here are making unnecessary work for themselves, by locking threads that look as if they might turn into heated debate/argument... of course, the "Ooooh it's all kicking off!!!" handwringers don't help.

ETA - when there's a ruck going on, on a thread, it ALWAYS gets more views than a quiet thread - which rather makes a mockery of the idea that people don't like it when things kick off. It's more accurate to say that people don't like it when it kicks off if they're losing the argument


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I can vouch for what Kaz is saying.
> 
> I post on the same forum and yes - there HAVE been arguments. Some real doozies, in fact. BUT the "personal" attacks are pretty mild, all things considered. You get the odd remark from someone uninvolved in the argument, but generally the arguers tend to be left to get on with it. Back and forth they go for a day or so, then they both run out of steam/get bored and it all winds down.
> 
> ...


Pretty mild because they arent aimed at you? Out yourself in that persons shoes....


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Pretty mild because they arent aimed at you? Out yourself in that persons shoes....


do you post on there too?
or are you talking about something of which you have no knowledge?

i dont really see what point you are trying to make,and you keep going over old ground it seems.
peoples views have been quite clear in this thread


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok here's my view for what its worth.Most of you know i LOVE a good debate and yes i too have strong views on certain things and i've made them known.Take the smoking thread for instance, we had an open and fair debate and nobody got nasty.This proves it can be done but all concernd should be willing to show respect.I agree with threads talking about banned members being closed because that is breaking forum rules.As for the breeding section where i know most of the problems arise,well if members showed the same respect that was shown in the smoking thread,ie. agree to dissagree then threads would'nt get closed.From where i'm sitting its simple.*


It isn't though, is it? In the main, someone who smokes harms only themselves. Someone breeding irresponsibly (for instance) is potentially harming humans AND animals - loads of them in fact.

You can't always expect people to agree to disagree, either - for some people, agreeing to disagree with someone who has let their dog breed "because she'd make such a lovely mum and it would be lovely for the children to see puppies born and my friend has got a lovely dog to be the Daddy" would be tantamount to agreeing to disagree with murder. Some things ARE just wrong and people should say so.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Out of my last three threads One was deleted and two were locked 

I can deduce from this that I should write about something else lol


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Pretty mild because they arent aimed at you? Out yourself in that persons shoes....


Do you mean "put" yourself in that other persons shoes?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> If it wasn;t for you lot we would come on here and find a cross between a mans magazine and the yellow pages with all the spam and stupid adverts, porn etc etc. Thank you! People maybe don't realise all you do but we would sure as heck miss it if you were gone!!


What on earth makes you think that?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> do you post on there too?
> or are you talking about something of which you have no knowledge?
> 
> i dont really see what point you are trying to make,and you keep going over old ground it seems.
> peoples views have been quite clear in this thread


Well if you cant see the point im trying to make, thats why im going over old ground... You just contridicted yourself.... ut:ut:



Colliepoodle said:


> Do you mean "put" yourself in that other persons shoes?


Well lets see, what do you think?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> I think ur taking my posts rather the mickey route here because not once i was mentioning about checking out people or spying on them and i must say i am really disappointed about this attidute....
> 
> what about let people ask questions and let the posters answer and stop closing threads for no reason...that would be a start!
> 
> Im glad the sponsorship is growing.... at least everyone reading this will be informed whats this forums priorities are.... and thats not ANIMALS! (going by ur posts!)


Just to take breeding as an example - if someone who is thinking of breeding their dog has REALLY researched the subject, then they will be prepared for questions when they join a dog forum. They will appreciate that plenty of people breed irresponsibly and for stupid, selfish reasons. They will WELCOME questions as a chance to prove their responsibility and good intentions. And if they HAVEN'T researched it properly, but still have good intentions, then they'll be eager to learn and they'll be prepared for a bit of stick along the way.

Frankly if someone gets arsey when asked about breeding/welfare, then there's probably a reason for that.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

how have i contradicted myself?

isn't putting ut:ut: in a post directed at me not getting personal?
i think it's obvious who has just contradicted themself.
considering your posts in this thread have been about getting personal you've just done what you've been complaining about.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> how have i contradicted myself?
> 
> isn't putting ut:ut: in a post directed at me not getting personal?
> i think it's obvious who has just contradicted themself.
> considering your posts in this thread have been about getting personal you've just done what you've been complaining about.


So now emoticons are getting personal? Ha Ha, you make me laugh...... Arent every emoticons that are put in a quote directed at that person?  Oops, sorry, that emoticon was personal aswell i guess?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

arriba said:


> how have i contradicted myself?
> 
> isn't putting ut:ut: in a post directed at me not getting personal?
> i think it's obvious who has just contradicted themself.
> considering your posts in this thread have been about getting personal you've just done what you've been complaining about.


all forums are ran differently. This is the way pet forums is, if you dont like it then dont post. I personally feel having mods is a good idea, this is an all age site.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

> Well lets see, what do you think?


I have no idea - I'm guessing that's what you meant but I'd hate to get it wrong for fear of upsetting someone.

Anyway, assuming that's what you meant - yes, I've been in the firing line and had personal attacks/insults aimed at me. But I try to bear in mind that a truly personal attack is impossible on a forum because the person doesn't know me and has no idea what I look like or sound like.

I firmly believe that someone who complains of "bullying" on a message board, and who takes insults personally, shouldn't be using forums in the first place - or at least needs to go and join a fluffier one.

Insults/arguments - IT'S WORDS ON A SCREEN!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I have no idea - I'm guessing that's what you meant but I'd hate to get it wrong for fear of upsetting someone.
> 
> Anyway, assuming that's what you meant - yes, I've been in the firing line and had personal attacks/insults aimed at me. But I try to bear in mind that a truly personal attack is impossible on a forum because the person doesn't know me and has no idea what I look like or sound like.
> 
> ...


Yes, we know there only words on a screen, but you are different to everyone else...? So how can you say these personal attacks wont affect someone else?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> It isn't though, is it? In the main, someone who smokes harms only themselves. Someone breeding irresponsibly (for instance) is potentially harming humans AND animals - loads of them in fact.
> 
> You can't always expect people to agree to disagree, either - for some people, agreeing to disagree with someone who has let their dog breed "because she'd make such a lovely mum and it would be lovely for the children to see puppies born and my friend has got a lovely dog to be the Daddy" would be tantamount to agreeing to disagree with murder. Some things ARE just wrong and people should say so.


*You missed my point.Smoking is a touchy subject to some people as is breeding.Now my views on breeding are not the same as a lot of people on here,but i'm not about to fall out with anyone about it. We don't live in a perfect world,unfortunatly.*


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> So now emoticons are getting personal? Ha Ha, you make me laugh...... Arent every emoticons that are put in a quote directed at that person?  Oops, sorry, that emoticon was personal aswell i guess?


but your'e falling on your own sword by doing exactly what you've been whinging about in this thread from the start.
you're also dodging my questions now after taking me to task.

you can call me waht you like or post whatever little pics you like too.i dont care in the slightest.but it is doing exactly what you are against.ut: could be seen by many as offensive.you were not doing it to youself were you?it was directed at me.

if you were not so touchy over stuff getting personal i wouldn't have even mentioned it.
i'm just highlighting your hypocricy


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Yes, we know there only words on a screen, but you are different to everyone else...? So how can you say these personal attacks wont affect someone else?


So where do you draw the line? Better delete the forum altogether, just in case anyone ever says anything to offend someone else!

Define "personal attack" - you used the ut: smiley in a post to another member a few minutes ago. Now it's disingenous to pretend that you weren't using it in a "you must be nuts" kind of way, so don't bother. Wasn't that a personal attack, though?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> I have no idea - I'm guessing that's what you meant but I'd hate to get it wrong for fear of upsetting someone.
> 
> Anyway, assuming that's what you meant - yes, I've been in the firing line and had personal attacks/insults aimed at me. But I try to bear in mind that a truly personal attack is impossible on a forum because the person doesn't know me and has no idea what I look like or sound like.
> 
> ...


No one should have personal attacks/insults - just because you felt you could cope with it doesn't make it OK.
Everyone is different and that shouldn't mean a person can't continue to use a Pet forum. (I can't think of a 'fluffier' forum  )



Baby Bordie said:


> Yes, we know there only words on a screen, but you are different to everyone else...? So how can you say these personal attacks wont affect someone else?


This is what showing empathy (putting yourself in somes shoes) is not how you would feel but how you believe they feel, and adjusting the wording - not the message - accordingly.
People can still make their point, and it can be a strong point, but there are better ways of communicating sometimes.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> So where do you draw the line? Better delete the forum altogether, just in case anyone ever says anything to offend someone else!
> 
> Define "personal attack" - you used the ut: smiley in a post to another member a few minutes ago. Now it's disingenous to pretend that you weren't using it in a "you must be nuts" kind of way, so don't bother. Wasn't that a personal attack, though?


I draw the line where people are gtting offended by people saying things to them, like saying "You f**king crazy" or something like that.
Yes, that out was used to express my emotions. Hence why they are called "Emoticons" So i dont see how this is a personal attack? If i used one of the FORUMS emoticons? ut: Oh no, i used it again....


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> all forums are ran differently. This is the way pet forums is, if you dont like it then dont post. I personally feel having mods is a good idea, this is an all age site.


i must have missed the bit where i said i didn't like it.and said anyhting anti mod?
please point it out to me if i have.

all this thread was about was raising questions after making observations.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I have (edit:should have read "havent") read all of the comments on here, but.......

How about we have a test day where the mods dont close any threads for a full day and see what happens. If anyone breaks our rules by using personal insults, slander or attacks/bullying on people, they get a 2 day ban and the offending post removed. 

Or maybe something similar, anyone got other ideas?

Mark


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Fleur said:


> No one should have personal attacks/insults - just because you felt you could cope with it doesn't make it OK.
> Everyone is different and that shouldn't mean a person can't continue to use a Pet forum. (I can't think of a 'fluffier' forum  )
> 
> This is what showing empathy (putting yourself in somes shoes) is not how you would feel but how you believe they feel, and adjusting the wording - not the message - accordingly.
> People can still make there point, and it can be a strong point, but there are better ways of communicating sometimes.


So I ask again - where do you draw the line?

Bordie used the ut: smiley toward Arriba. If Arriba is offended by that, is that smiley going to be banned? Should the thread be removed?

I haven't seen anyone sworn at on here, ever. I've seen people's OPINIONS challenged, but I've never seen any actual abuse. I just think that people are too sensitive, and get personal attack and debate muddled.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


*Well i think thats a great idea Mark,at least by doing that you MIGHT get to the bottom of what members actualy want.*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> I draw the line where people are gtting offended by people saying things to them, like saying "You f**king crazy" or something like that.
> Yes, that out was used to express my emotions. Hence why they are called "Emoticons" So i dont see how this is a personal attack? If i used one of the FORUMS emoticons? ut: Oh no, i used it again....


But it's all in the context, isn't it?

The emoticon we are talking about can be used lots of different ways. Just like the word.

I could write "I saw someone wearing flip flops in the snow today ut: " and that's not attacking anyone who's likely to be upset.

But if I aim it at someone I'm posting to - that, as you say, is the equivalent of calling them crazy. Which could offend them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

arriba said:


> i must have missed the bit where i said i didn't like it.and said anyhting anti mod?
> please point it out to me if i have.
> 
> all this thread was about was raising questions after making observations.


I didnt say you dont like it, but i feel your trying to say how the forum should be ran, comparing this forum to another ect, pet forums is ran how the admin wants it ran just as the other forum is. I dont see why we should be debating whats right and whats wrong. I dont want to argue its just how your points come accross


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


Hi

I can see what your sugesting but i dont feel you should have to do this, we should all accept this is how the forum is ran, if we dont like it then we should go and find one that we do like. I think doing this could be a bad idea.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


I think it's a start.

I've also been mulling over an idea whereby the only person who can request a thread to be locked is the person who started it.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


hi mark.
that's exactly how it should be all the time.unless nobody is personally attacked and abused let it go untouched.
thats what my innital post was all about.
in think you mods make work for yourselves by worrying to much about petty nothings.ignore the bleaters who complain about everything.

if someone is nasty and abusive then of course a ban is needed.so the mods job is still important and necessary.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


sounds like a fair idea to me 

....but then the word bullying would have to be more defined as what for others are simple questions for instance might be to the questioned ones bullying hence why so many threads in the breeding section are often going the wrong way...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> But it's all in the context, isn't it?
> 
> The emoticon we are talking about can be used lots of different ways. Just like the word.
> 
> ...


But i didnt say they were crazy? ut: I just used that emoticon as if to say "How could you know what i thought"


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi
> 
> I can see what your sugesting but i dont feel you should have to do this, we should all accept this is how the forum is ran, if we dont like it then we should go and find one that we do like. I think doing this could be a bad idea.


*haha DK it might just show the members that will never be pleased.Whats the old saying,"give them enough rope and they will hang themselves".*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This forum has been run now for 2 years and we have tried most ways of running/modding the forum. If there was a better way to be doing it, we would most likely be doing it now.

We have all noticed that when we leave a thread to carry on when an argument starts, everyone joins in the argument and lot of bad feelings are left between members. Then the thread has to be closed and a mod has the long hard job of reading through all of the thread (could be up to 30 pages and take hours to do) and finding out who started the argument and then giving out teh appropriate bans/infractions.

Mark


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha DK it might just show the members that will never be pleased.Whats the old saying,"give them enough rope and they will hang themselves".*


Or maybe - just maybe - it will work well, the mods will have less to do 

Of course the bleaters won't like not being able to get threads locked every time someone disagrees with them, but you can't please all the people all of the time


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Or maybe - just maybe - it will work well, the mods will have less to do
> 
> Of course the bleaters won't like not being able to get threads locked every time someone disagrees with them, but you can't please all the people all of the time


see there we go snide remarks....... the bleaters what do you mean by that, as far as im aware things only get closed for valid reasons.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> (I can't think of a 'fluffier' forum  )


My Little Pony Arena » Forums » Home 

I used to mod on a forum with over 250,000 members. Tbh, it isnt all that hard (i used to work full time aswell). No one is forced to do it, and if they find it too much of a bind, or an intrusion into their real/home lives, then maybe they should step down.

If the mods feel that they cant cope, then maybe we need even more. I read nearly all section of this forum, and there isnt a huge amount of spamming/trolling. In fact in that respect, this forum runs really quite well.

Imo, its over moderated. From what ive read in this thread, is that if one person reports a thread and gets upset, then its locked/deleted. To me that seems silly. You will always get overly sensitive, easily offended people, thats part of life. The majority shouldnt be punished because of the few.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> see there we go snide remarks....... the bleaters what do you mean by that, as far as im aware things only get closed for valid reasons.


Calm down


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Calm down


i am calm I just think if we're going to be adults theres no need to say anything that can be taken the wrong way.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sounds a great idea Mark  Lets see how the members cope without any mods for a couple of days, Obviously they still need to be around to keep an eye on things.
But i do feel they are needed on the forum, maybe then Members will appreciate them even more  *


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> But i didnt say they were crazy? ut: I just used that emoticon as if to say "How could you know what i thought"


it's quite obvious what you were directing at me.the emotion is self explanitory.
you've fallen on your own sword.i've already pointed out how,and you've dodged answering my posts after i did so.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*The other thing i think that would be good for the forum is to define the rules better  as is it Obvious that some people dont understand them  *


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *The other thing i think that would be good for the forum is to define the rules better  as is it Obvious that some people dont understand them  *


Yes..

Maybe there should be ONE thread stickied at the top of every section and subsection...

with all the rules numbered or bullet pointed

Cant be any argument then about the rules... a member can be told exactly which of their posts broke which rule

Makes things much simpler and transparent.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

can i sugest that this idea is put on another post with a poll to get all members views, of weather they want to try it it can just be a simple yes or no, or not sure that way i feel all members have a chance to be heard.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *The other thing i think that would be good for the forum is to define the rules better  as is it Obvious that some people dont understand them  *


I do not think they are needing defined I believe they get used differently for certain members which imo causes problems. The last mass banning proves this as seemingly some did not even get a warning as per rules.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> it's quite obvious what you were directing at me.the emotion is self explanitory.
> you've fallen on your own sword.i've already pointed out how,and you've dodged answering my posts after i did so.


Obviously it was directed at you?  Thats why i quoted your post, and placed one of these at the end ut: I dont think i have fallen on my sword at all? I have made my points clear, and stuck to them. And if you think that was "Personal" you're only saying that to try and make me look bad?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Imo, its over moderated. From what ive read in this thread, is that if one person reports a thread and gets upset, then its locked/deleted. To me that seems silly. You will always get overly sensitive, easily offended people, thats part of life. The majority shouldnt be punished because of the few.


I agree, the only posts that should be removed on threads are from members who are swearing, cursing, and who are using for example racist, sexist etc, terms which are not socially acceptable or the comments are actually libellous.

Sarcastic digs and other wind ups just show the type of people we are dealing with and should in the main be totally ignored. As Janice has said if we give them enough rope those that are just here to cause trouble will be exposed and will have been given enough rope to hang themselves if the degree of moderation is lessened.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Obviously it was directed at you?  Thats why i quoted your post, and placed one of these at the end ut: I dont think i have fallen on my sword at all? I have made my points clear, and stuck to them. And if you think that was "Personal" you're only saying that to try and make me look bad?


i'm not trying to make you look bad.it's obvious you are not a bad person.you have dug yourself into a hole though.
that is why i highlighted what i have.

from the outset your agenda in this thread has been about getting personal.you did exactly that whether it was meant offensively or not.
remember you quoted me and i answered and expalianed myself in every reponse.you on the other hand have not done so,and have now said i'm trying to make you look bad.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm not trying to make you look bad.it's obvious you are not a bad person.you have dug yourself into a hole though.
> that is why i highlighted what i have.
> 
> from the outset your agenda in this thread has been about getting personal.you did exactly that whether it was meant offensively or not.
> remember you quoted me and i answered and expalianed myself in every reponse.you on the other hand have not done so,and have now said i'm trying to make you look bad.


Im saying that you are trying to make me look bad because you are saying im offending you, when i just stated a point and put an emoticon on the end. Now i dont mind this kind of discussion, its not getting personal (Well i dont think it is) and its constructive.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im saying that you are trying to make me look bad because you are saying im offending you, when i just stated a point and put an emoticon on the end. Now i dont mind this kind of discussion, its not getting personal (Well i dont think it is) and its constructive.


where have i said you've offended me?
i said the opposite infact.

and i've already explained that i'm not trying to make you look bad in the above post you just quoted.and explained why i've said what i have.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im saying that you are trying to make me look bad because you are saying im offending you, when i just stated a point and put an emoticon on the end. Now i dont mind this kind of discussion, its not getting personal (Well i dont think it is) and its constructive.


Ah, so as long as YOU don't think you've offended someone, they haven't got a right to say you did?

Interesting.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> where have i said you've offended me?
> i said the opposite infact.
> 
> and i've already explained that i'm not trying to make you look bad in the above post you just quoted.and explained why i've said what i have.


You ahvent, But Colliepoodle thinks its fine to state that YOU are offended, ask Colliepoodle why she/he stated that i ofended you?



Colliepoodle said:


> Ah, so as long as YOU don't think you've offended someone, they haven't got a right to say you did?
> 
> Interesting.


Im just saying, i dont think i have offended someone, doesnt mean they think the same. So dont jump to conclutions.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> You ahvent, But Colliepoodle thinks its fine to state that YOU are offended, ask Colliepoodle why she/he stated that i ofended you?


you made that post before colliepoodle made theirs.why should i ask him-her?

it was innacurate because i didn't say it.why say i said stuff i didn't?
you are just digging a bigger hole for yourself.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> you made that post before colliepoodle made his.why should i ask him-her?
> 
> it was innacurate because i didn't say it.
> you are just digging a bigger hole for yourself.


Colliepoodle said straight after i had made the "ut:" comment? And how am i digging a hole? Wheres my spade?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im saying that you are trying to make me look bad because you are saying im offending you, when i just stated a point and put an emoticon on the end. Now i dont mind this kind of discussion, its not getting personal (Well i dont think it is) and its constructive.


It's quite simple.

You thought that Arriba was saying you'd offended him/her.

You stated the he/she was saying that "to make you look bad".

You said you were simply stating a point.

One person's "stating a point" is another person's offensive remark.

From now on, if someone says I offended them, shall I say "You're just saying that to make me look bad"?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> It's quite simple.
> 
> You thought that Arriba was saying you'd offended him/her.
> 
> ...


I dont know what you are trying to prove in this post? Well its a bit of a coincedence that when i start saying that personal remarks on the forum are getting threads locked, then i say something, and you suddenly say that im being personal?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok now the last few posts are a good example of "when to take it to pm"..I'm not saying anyone is wrong but what is it achieving?*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> I dont know what you are trying to prove in this post? Well its a bit of a coincedence that when i start saying that personal remarks on the forum are getting threads locked, then i say something, and you suddenly say that im being personal?


Yes - I'm pointing out hypocrisy.

You are saying that others make personal remarks and should stop, otherwise threads get locked. But when YOU make what could be construed as a personal remark - suddenly it's different because you didn't MEAN it as a personal remark and the person you aimed it at is "just trying to make you look bad" LOL!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok now the last few posts are a good example of "when to take it to pm"..I'm not saying anyone is wrong but what is it achieving?*


Why take it to PM?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

bordie you've misquoted me and got personal,when you've based you points on getting personal from the outset.it's hypocritical on your part.
colliepoodle and myself are pointing out this to you but it aint sinking in is it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Why take it to PM?


*I thought that as its mainly between just 2 members and they both feel they have been misunderstood,taking it to pm would be more friendly.It was just my oppion.*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*OK Peeps, we have left this thread open for your "Debate" but i think its time for a quick reminder of the rules, i will leave it open for a while longer but, if this persists, ol marley will come a hunting.*

*Hi All,

Recently we have noticed certain people who often start petty arguments on threads and take the threads off topic which ruins the thread and ends up getting it closed.

Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.

When a member is banned, any pm's from users to mods or admin regarding the ban will be ignored and any threads started as to why a member is banned will result in an infraction and then a ban for the thread starter and the thread will be deleted. Any decisions made to ban a user by admin or a mod should be respected.

Also, when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.

Please note that these rules have been created to stop the petty arguments that have been hapenning on the forum which get out of control and put our visitors off joining this forum.

Many Thanks for your understanding
Mark
*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I thought that as its mainly between just 2 members and they both feel they have been misunderstood,taking it to pm would be more friendly.It was just my oppion.*


... and then have members accusing each other of bullying via PM?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> ... and then have members accusing each other of bullying via PM?


*If that happens then report it.as has been said before rules are in place and i know for a FACT that if you report something you don't like it WILL and DOES get sorted.*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *If that happens then report it.as has been said before rules are in place and i know for a FACT that if you report something you don't like it WILL and DOES get sorted.*


Yes, it's pretty clear that just reporting something, however petty, is enough to get a thread pulled and/or members banned.

TBH I can't imagine reporting anything except maybe out and out profanity or racism. As for the rest - if I don't like something I can either a) Not reply or b) Find another forum.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *OK Peeps, we have left this thread open for your "Debate" but i think its time for a quick reminder of the rules, i will leave it open for a while longer but, if this persists, ol marley will come a hunting.*
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]


hi wiccy...an argument is basicly a Debate or a course of reasoning aimed at demonstrating truth or falsehood or a discussion in which reasons are put forward in support of and against a proposition, proposal, or case; debate

Heres the definition of argument and going by that the majority of threads should be closed down 

argument - definition of argument by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *OK Peeps, we have left this thread open for your "Debate" but i think its time for a quick reminder of the rules, i will leave it open for a while longer but, if this persists, ol marley will come a hunting.*
> 
> *Hi All,
> 
> ...


*




When a member is banned, any pm's from users to mods or admin regarding the ban will be ignored and any threads started as to why a member is banned will result in an infraction and then a ban for the thread starter and the thread will be deleted. Any decisions made to ban a user by admin or a mod should be respected.

Click to expand...

This paragraph above makes it impossible for anyone to put their views across without being banned or given an infraction just take your time to really let that sink in for a moment...




Also, when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.

Please note that these rules have been created to stop the petty arguments that have been hapenning on the forum which get out of control and put our visitors off joining this forum.

Many Thanks for your understanding
Mark

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> hi wiccy...an argument is basicly a Debate or a course of reasoning aimed at demonstrating truth or falsehood or a discussion in which reasons are put forward in support of and against a proposition, proposal, or case; debate
> 
> Heres the definition of argument and going by that the majority of threads should be closed down
> 
> argument - definition of argument by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


I think people get very muddled over what constitutes a personal remark.

"I think you are talking rubbish" = not personal. "Attacking" (for want of a better word) the post, not the poster.

"I think YOU are rubbish" = personal remark.

"You clearly don't know what you are talking about" = opinion based on available evidence ie posts; although could be considered to verge on an "ad hominem" attack if you're sensitive.

"I bet you smell" = personal remark.

Not difficult, is it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have (edit:should have read "havent") read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...





ladywiccana said:


> *OK Peeps, we have left this thread open for your "Debate" but i think its time for a quick reminder of the rules, i will leave it open for a while longer but, if this persists, ol marley will come a hunting.*
> 
> *Hi All,
> 
> ...


Seems admin is willing to see where such threads go.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

there is absolutely no reason to lock this thread.
only 1 post could be deemed as personal and as i was the one on the receiving end of it i can confirm i am not bothered at all.
this is a healthy debate and locking it would be stupid.
it was these type of decisions that promped this thread in the first place.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

arriba said:


> there is absolutely no reason to lock this thread.
> only 1 post could be deemed as personal and as i was the one on the receiving end of it i can confirm i am not bothered at all.
> this is a healthy debate and locking it would be stupid.
> it was these type of decisions that promped this thread in the first place.


I agree. I'm really struggling to understand why it would be locked. If it does get locked, it's laughable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

arriba said:


> there is absolutely no reason to lock this thread.
> only 1 post could be deemed as personal and as i was the one on the receiving end of it i can confirm i am not bothered at all.
> this is a healthy debate and locking it would be stupid.
> it was these type of decisions that promped this thread in the first place.


Can you post some piccies of your dog please


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

i will later.i'm on my laptop at the moment so i cannot do it as i have none on it.i'm off to footy soon so will do it later.he's in my avatar though.samson a staffie x.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> I think people get very muddled over what constitutes a personal remark.
> "I think you are talking rubbish" = not personal. "Attacking" (for want of a better word) the post, not the poster.
> "I think YOU are rubbish" = personal remark.


I am not really sure that either of those is really a truly personal remark.
I think both can be said in the heat of the moment and no real offence should be taken, though I appreciate the example. 
I can call someone an "idiot" in the heat of the moment in real life too, but it doesn't really mean that I believe the true meaning of the word to be true as regards them.


> A person of profound mental retardation having a mental age below three years and generally being unable to learn connected speech or guard against common dangers.


 It can be construed as deeply personal and offensive but in reality it is nothing of the sort.
I think many make such a big deal regarding whether a remark is personal or not, as they know perfectly well that they can then allege "bullying" and that suits some very well.


colliepoodle said:


> I'm really struggling to understand why it would be locked. If it does get locked, it's laughable.


It sure would be laughable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

arriba said:


> i will later.i'm on my laptop at the moment so i cannot do it as i have none on it.i'm off to footy soon so will do it later.he's in my avatar though.samson a staffie x.


I thought so.

Thats why i want to see piccies, he looks lovely.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I am not really sure that either of those is really a truly personal remark.
> I think both can be said in the heat of the moment and no real offence should be taken, though I appreciate the example.
> I can call someone an "idiot" in the heat of the moment in real life too, but it doesn't really mean that I believe the true meaning of the word to be true as regards them.
> It can be construed as deeply personal and offensive but in reality it is nothing of the sort.
> ...


Yes, I agree with all your points.

As for saying things in the heat of the moment without meaning things in a truly nasty way - guilty. Also guilty of blistering sarcasm. It is very difficult to get "tone" over the net but even though I am probably one of the prickliest posters, I can state with honesty that I am ALWAYS attacking the content of the post rather than the poster him/herself. I'm perfectly capable of violently disagreeing with someone on one thread, and having a giggle with them on another.

I often find that those who complain the most, and take offence the most enthusiastically, are often those who can't separate post/poster themselves.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I thought so.
> 
> Thats why i want to see piccies, he looks lovely.


he sure is.a blue cross rescue infact.
hopefully when i post the pics someone might be able to tell what he's crossed with as i dont have a clue?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

This is my baby with his favourite toy (that he stole from Tyler)


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Can you post some piccies of your dog please


Is that not taking this thread "off topic" and is that not an offence that is punishable by an infarction in the rules for the poster and the thread needs to be locked ?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Is that not taking this thread "off topic" and is that not an offence that is punishable by an infarction in the rules for the poster and the thread needs to be locked ?


Absolutely right!! 

That is a Very Good Point.

I'm complaining right now.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Is that not taking this thread "off topic" and is that not an offence that is punishable by an infarction in the rules for the poster and the thread needs to be locked ?


Of course it is lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Absolutely right!!
> 
> That is a Very Good Point.
> 
> I'm complaining right now.


:001_tt2:  lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Is that not taking this thread "off topic" and is that not an offence that is punishable by an infarction in the rules for the poster and the thread needs to be locked ?


Im a rebel, i like to live on the edge


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Absolutely right!!
> 
> That is a Very Good Point.
> 
> I'm complaining right now.


Lol, you will fit in just nicely if you do that and be VERY popular.... x x x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Lol, you will fit in just nicely if you do that and be VERY popular.... x x x


You are already


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Changes said:


> You are already


PMSL  Me popular? In my dreams lol....


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> PMSL  Me popular? In my dreams lol....


In my dreams I punched my daughters boyfriend lmao


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Being a thread killer 

In effect I have locked this thread lmao x


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Changes said:


> Being a thread killer
> 
> In effect I have locked this thread lmao x


Well I think it's a good sign. Far from it becoming a free-for-all as some people seemed to fear, it's sort of petered out of its own accord - which is exactly, IME, what happens to all threads eventually, contentious or not.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Changes, your dog is gawjus....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


I think a bit of balls from the mods to tell people to stop being so petty when they want stuff removed wouldn't go a miss either.

Well what a thread! !! I'll take my hat off to the mods on this occasion for allowing it to run!!!

Whether you got the reply you were looking for though Ariba I really don't know.

Cannot answer for the mods, but from where I am sitting I can honestly say that they THE MODS seem to be between a rock and a hard place.!!! There is a saying that goes something like!

You can please of the people some of the time!
Most of the people most of the time!
But you will never please most of the people most of the time!!!

I think those of you that have brought debate to the table regarding the original post have argued your point is a polite and gracious manner. This is obviously a skill that some possess and some lack.

A big factor that I feel is responsible for many of the threads being shut now can be attributed to lets call it 'peer pressure' many of the members have formed cliches and once one of these voices an opinion others tend to go along with what has been said, whether they agree of not. This is something I have never done, and I hope never to stoop to doing!.

I honestly never realized that members went of to mods bleating for threads to be closed, I think this is a 'cowards' way! Another saying springs to mind!!

If you cannot stand the heat! Stay out of the kitchen!!

But the one I think applies on many occasion is!!!
Empty vessels make most noise!!!



petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have (edit:should have read "havent") read all of the comments on here, but.......
> 
> ...


Thats one helluva idea!  Perhaps the best I have heard in a long time!

There you go guys!! my views!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well ive just come on so have trawled all the pages and i have to agree with the ones that say threads should'nt be closed so readily, i have to say i do wonder how all the members that have a poster/comment upset them that run reporting to the mods how the hell do they go on in real life, we all have whether on a forum or not people that disagree with us or make an offending comment we either cross the street and ignore them or stand and argue, so why cant we do the same on here if offended leave the thread or make a stand and sort it out. Dont go running home to mummy/mod.

Not to pick on anyone or upset anyone but the majority that say the threads should be closed as they are fed up with arguments are imo the ones that have posted the most sarcastic, unfriendly replies on this thread.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> You can please of the people some of the time!
> Most of the people most of the time!
> But you will never please most of the people most of the time!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Double trouble said:
> 
> 
> > You can please of the people some of the time!
> ...


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

nonnie.just to let you know i've posted 3 pics of samson in the rescue dogs pic section.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> nonnie.just to let you know i've posted 3 pics of samson in the rescue dogs pic section.


thank you arriba


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Arriba, i would like to congratulate you on having a "questionning" thread remain open for nearly a day. I think it may be a first.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Arriba, i would like to congratulate you on having a "questionning" thread remain open for nearly a day. I think it may be a first.


just goes to show it can be done


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting thread, just caught up. Discussion, debate is always good. Name calling is not. So if we discuss/debate without calling a poster names I think it will run its course and should go on....Jill


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Arriba, i would like to congratulate you on having a "questionning" thread remain open for nearly a day. I think it may be a first.


We have no intention of closing this thread as it stands at the mo.. its a great oppitunity to listen to you, as members, and find out what we are doing wrong, and maybe even help you to understand why we do what we do..


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

it's a good thread and i'm glad i started it.it went off track a bit and thats cool by me.people have had their say and long may it continue.
i love debating all manner of issues, and although i wont agree with alot of stuff,i will always back a persons right to have their say.
it's democracy and i love it


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> it's a good thread and i'm glad i started it.it went off track a bit and thats cool by me.people have had their say and long may it continue.
> i love debating all manner of issues, and although i wont agree with alot of stuff,i will always back a persons right to have their say.
> it's democracy and i love it


I am glad you started it too  x x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


3 red dogs said:



We have no intention of closing this thread as it stands at the mo.. its a great oppitunity to listen to you, as members, and find out what we are doing wrong, and maybe even help you to understand why we do what we do..

Click to expand...

Red i have to say its not the mods or admin that are going wrong,more like certain forum members.
*


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Red i have to say its not the mods or admin that are going wrong,more like certain forum members.
> *


Totally agree.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Red i have to say its not the mods or admin that are going wrong,more like certain forum members.
> *


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Red i have to say its not the mods or admin that are going wrong,more like certain forum members.
> *


Do not know why you think this as seemingly the members who were causing trouble/ arguements have been banned Something wrong somewhere then Janice?????


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Double trouble said:


>


LOL!!! Great pic


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Do not know why you think this as seemingly the members who were causing trouble/ arguements have been banned Something wrong somewhere then Janice?????


* well its obvious there is something wrong otherwise people would not want to discuss the ins and outs of how the forum is.*


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * well its obvious there is something wrong otherwise people would not want to discuss the ins and outs of how the forum is.*


But this is our forum and being curious is what makes us human  x people will always ask questions and want to discuss the ins and outs of all sorts of things that they are interested in, I don't see any harm in it if it is done in a good way  x x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Changes said:


> But this is our forum and being curious is what makes us human  x people will always ask questions and want to discuss the ins and outs of all sorts of things that they are interested in, I don't see any harm in it if it is done in a good way  x x


*
 i'm not saying we shouldn't question things, i do it all the time.I was just stating that i feel its more down to members than the mods or admin.*


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> We have no intention of closing this thread as it stands at the mo.. its a great oppitunity to listen to you, as members, and find out what we are doing wrong, and maybe even help you to understand why we do what we do..


Personally i don't think any of the mods are doing anything wrong... if any one of them see's a thread getting out of hand, becomming personal or heading in that general direction... then it is better for them to use there own judgetment & if that means closing the thread for a while to cool things down then that's fair enough!

We all have our own views & we all interpret what is written on a forum slightly different to the next poster.

I agree debate is good, however it's not good for new or potentially new members to see constant bickering over the same old subjects which have been thrashed out over & over in the past...

It's a great forum & the mods do a great but thankless job...


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * well its obvious there is something wrong otherwise people would not want to discuss the ins and outs of how the forum is.*


But you posted "its certain members that are going wrong" so can I ask why you posted this if all members are doing is asking questions??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

manicmania said:


> But you posted "its certain members that are going wrong" so can I ask why you posted this if all members are doing is asking questions??


* please reread my posts,as i think i've explained myself quite clearly.*


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * please reread my posts,as i think i've explained myself quite clearly.*


crystal...


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

If people would only remain polite even when they disagree vehemently with somebody elses opinion, then maybe there would be no need for bannings and thread closures?  It is possible to do but some do not seem to have the self control to achieve it. It is a fascinating fact that normally agreeable people can sometimes turn into harridans when on a forum behind the safety of a keyboard and will become territorial over THEIR forum, regarding themselves as 'Regulars' and therefore somehow superior to the 'Newbies' and less popular members, regardless of that members experience or knowledge. Likewise they feel the need to teach the less knowledgable a 'lesson' instead of patiently educating them in the correct way to do something. Breeding will always cause controversy as there are so many strong opinions surrounding the subject but that is still not an excuse for the flame wars that have gone on because one member disagrees with another. 

Also, I dare say that whilst we may think another member does not deserve a ban, we have to remember that we do not always get to see the full picture and stuff could have gone off behind the scenes via PMs etc that we have not seen. I remember some of the emails I used to get when I was a moderator VERY well! Good job I have always had a sense of humour! 

Being a Mod can be a thankless task at times and sometimes it may seem like you cannot do right for doing wrong etc but the people you do it for are the decent members who do listen to reason and who do have respect for others, Therein lies the reward, making the forum a pleasanter place for them to visit. A Mod has to be able to fend off the brickbats that get lobbed their way when they need to make unpopular decisions but also they need to remain impartial and be able to 'smile from the wrists down' when really, they want to bash their heads on the wall in frustration and anger. I have been on both sides of the fence and believe me, you have to have patience in bucketloads and a very thick skin.

If people actually want to be able to flame others, to bitch and fight and impose your own opinions without being held to account when you have upset someone, then there are plenty of forums out there who are poorly moderated or not moderated at all where you can do this to your hearts content! Or, you can set up your own forum and see how long you can stand it especially when things spiral out of control!


----------



## Meggie (Oct 10, 2009)

Gosh... well, what can I say...

I haven't seen enough on here to make a judgement, but it is obviously something that is concerning a lot of members.

One thing that puzzles me though, looking at old posts, there have been several where the OP has asked for the thread to be closed. This is the first forum I have been to where this is considered acceptable. Surely if a member puts a question to an open forum, then that is what it is - a question that any member can reply to. I'm at a loss to understand why a poster can request a thread by locked and why it is then done.

I also find all the posts that say nothing apart from 'this thread is going to be closed' or 'I can see this thread being closed' are not only irritating and off topic, but actually far more inflammatory than the so called 'controversial' posts.


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> If people would only remain polite even when they disagree vehemently with somebody elses opinion, then maybe there would be no need for bannings and thread closures?  It is possible to do but some do not seem to have the self control to achieve it. It is a fascinating fact that normally agreeable people can sometimes turn into harridans when on a forum behind the safety of a keyboard and will become territorial over THEIR forum, regarding themselves as 'Regulars' and therefore somehow superior to the 'Newbies' and less popular members, regardless of that members experience or knowledge. Likewise they feel the need to teach the less knowledgable a 'lesson' instead of patiently educating them in the correct way to do something. Breeding will always cause controversy as there are so many strong opinions surrounding the subject but that is still not an excuse for the flame wars that have gone on because one member disagrees with another.
> 
> Also, I dare say that whilst we may think another member does not deserve a ban, we have to remember that we do not always get to see the full picture and stuff could have gone off behind the scenes via PMs etc that we have not seen. I remember some of the emails I used to get when I was a moderator VERY well! Good job I have always had a sense of humour!
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I wanted to say... but you say it so much better!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> That was exactly what I wanted to say... but you say it so much better!


Thanks. When I was a mod on AOL, we did not have the facility to close threads. We could remove them but only when totally unsuitable and we could remove unsuitable posts. I used to remove a topic then go into the deleted folder, sort out all the offensive posts, remove those and then put the topic back on the board all cleaned up. The members could then carry on with discussing the topic without responding to the nastier posts and prolonging the arguements further. Members do tend to make things worse for themselves by getting embroiled in arguements instead of ignoring it and waiting for a mod to deal with it. That's why on here, it is easier to simply close a thread instead of weeding out all of the bad posts, because the members have made it so much worse! Then someone starts a thread about the closed thread and well.................round and round we go!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> Thanks. When I was a mod on AOL, we did not have the facility to close threads. We could remove them but only when totally unsuitable and we could remove unsuitable posts. I used to remove a topic then go into the deleted folder, sort out all the offensive posts, remove those and then put the topic back on the board all cleaned up. The members could then carry on with discussing the topic without responding to the nastier posts and prolonging the arguements further. Members do tend to make things worse for themselves by getting embroiled in arguements instead of ignoring it and waiting for a mod to deal with it. That's why on here, it is easier to simply close a thread instead of weeding out all of the bad posts, because the members have made it so much worse! Then someone starts a thread about the closed thread and well.................round and round we go!


We do have the facility to 'weed out' the nasty posts here to Caroline, but this takes so long to do in a long thread, and we feel if it is a long thread, that every arguement has proberly been covered anyhow. It also makes the thread very disjointed and hard to follow if we start removing certain posts from it, and then of course the offending posts also get 'Quoted' in other the following posts. On a thread this size for instance it is possilbe to be there for hours 'cleaning it up' 
We have no problem with that, but while we are doing that maybe ther is something more important going on in another section that requires our input more then sorting out an already fully discussed topic.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> We do have the facility to 'weed out' the nasty posts here to Caroline, but this takes so long to do in a long thread, and we feel if it is a long thread, that every arguement has proberly been covered anyhow. It also makes the thread very disjointed and hard to follow if we start removing certain posts from it, and then of course the offending posts also get 'Quoted' in other the following posts. On a thread this size for instance it is possilbe to be there for hours 'cleaning it up'
> We have no problem with that, but while we are doing that maybe ther is something more important going on in another section that requires our input more then sorting out an already fully discussed topic.


I totally understand and agree. After all, the members themselves also have a responsibility to resist the urge to get stuck in and make things worse, as they do! But, it's human nature and as long as there those who cannot resist that urge to wade in with insults, aspersions and accusations, there will be closed threads! You can only do your best.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I think it is brilliant that this thread is on page 26 and is still open, in fact it hasn't turned into the "free for all" that some might have feared it would 

 way to go us x lol


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Changes said:


> I think it is brilliant that this thread is on page 26 and is still open, in fact it hasn't turned into the "free for all" that some might have feared it would
> 
> way to go us x lol


You and me both


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Changes said:


> I think it is brilliant that this thread is on page 26 and is still open, in fact it hasn't turned into the "free for all" that some might have feared it would
> 
> way to go us x lol


I think this is a learning exercise for everyone invovled (Mods & Members). Lets hope we keep up the good work.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Maybe thats because we as mods are taking notice of what you are all saying and not only that, we are trying hard to put it into action?
A while back on this thread i believe, someone posted something along the lines of ' are we just wasting our time or are you going to take on board what we are saying' i think this thread is living proof of what we are doing.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Maybe thats because we as mods are taking notice of what you are all saying and not only that, we are trying hard to put it into action?
> A while back on this thread i believe, someone posted something along the lines of ' are we just wasting our time or are you going to take on board what we are saying' i think this thread is living proof of what we are doing.


I think that is a really noble thing to say and if I had any rep left to give you would get it 

that sounded so much better in my head lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*see  this thread just goes to prove we CAN all play nicely together  have questions answered without getting to physical  so well done Everyone,
you make me very proud to be a member of this forum :001_tt2:*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> I think this is a learning exercise for everyone invovled (Mods & Members). Lets hope we keep up the good work.


It just goes to prove that it can be done, Surely it is better to be able to converse on a subject, even if it does go around in circles, without fear of having the thread closed! I feel to close a thread in some instances is rather belittleing! Debating is an adult manner is a healthy thing to do, anyone unable to participate in such debates should do the BIG thing and walk away!

FS has a great signature! one I have been thinking of pinching! cannot remember it exact!
But it says something like!
It is better to say nothing and let people thing you are an idiot , then to say something and remove all doubt.................Ermm


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Meggie said:


> Gosh... well, what can I say...
> 
> I haven't seen enough on here to make a judgement, but it is obviously something that is concerning a lot of members.
> 
> ...


i agree with u that it puzzles me too....

But the reasoning behind is probably the thread didnt turn out what the OP wanted it to be, the OP doesnt agree with others opinions, the OP misinterpretes posts etc etc and basiclly for instance if i want to hear my dog is perfect and someone says his ears are too long i request to get the thread closed and maybe open a new one where everyone only says what i want them to say and if not i get it closed again  :idea:

I think an OP shouldnt be able to have such requests as posting on a public forum is freely done and done with a risk that people might say something i might not want to hear... but its the risk someone takes otherwise they shouldnt be opening threads and stick to PMs 

Is it actually happening now that threads are not being closed or is this idea still in progress being though over ?  if anyone knows?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread was closed today at the OP's request.

I personally didn't see anything nasty on it but the OP seemed to get her knickers in a twist for some reason and removed her posts. He was a lovely little thing though.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/64751-cross-breeds-14.html

It was a bit of a controversial title for a thread, perhaps she just wanted to make a point and when it didn't turn out exactly as hoped.......


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> This thread was closed today at the OP's request.
> 
> I personally didn't see anything nasty on it but the OP seemed to get her knickers in a twist for some reason and removed her posts. He was a lovely little thing though.
> 
> ...


i guess the idea hasnt been put into reality (yet) then...

i havent been following that thread really but thought it was a cute little dog though


----------



## Meggie (Oct 10, 2009)

> But the reasoning behind is probably the thread didnt turn out what the OP wanted it to be, the OP doesnt agree with others opinions, the OP misinterpretes posts etc etc and basiclly for instance if i want to hear my dog is perfect and someone says his ears are too long i request to get the thread closed and maybe open a new one where everyone only says what i want them to say and if not i get it closed again


The explanation I was given was that as the thread was started by the OP it is theirs to do as they wish, including closing it if seen fit. I must admit I've not come across this in any other forum I've belonged to, indeed, with others any content submitted rights pass to the forum owners.

I can quite understand threads or posts being deleted if they become abusive, but simply deleting something because the OP has replies they don't like seems childish and not in the spirit of a discussion forum. It devalues it as a forum and makes it little more than a chat room.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

i read bits of it and it seemed like the op was bleating because the thread didn't go how they wanted it to.
tough **** i say and they should have been told to stop being a big baby.
the right given to an op in having threads closed at their demand should be scrapped.
it's like the spoilt brat not getting what they want in the shop and screaming the place down.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Meggie said:


> The explanation I was given was that as the thread was started by the OP it is theirs to do as they wish, including closing it if seen fit. I must admit I've not come across this in any other forum I've belonged to, indeed, with others any content submitted rights pass to the forum owners.
> 
> I can quite understand threads or posts being deleted if they become abusive, but simply deleting something because the OP has replies they don't like seems childish and not in the spirit of a discussion forum. It devalues it as a forum and makes it little more than a chat room.


if thats the explanation then basicly someone either have to agree with everything the OP says or else u will have to not to contribute to that subject.... its really silly and doesnt make sense. Why posting then on an open forum??? Why not just chat away with friends via pms which have the same views 

Its basicly people taking the mickey out of the "closing threads" and its their way of saying "mine opinion or views are right and urs are wrong" kinda way i suppose or "i will not give u a chance to prove me wrong " etc etc 

and agree totally with ur last bit of ur post


----------



## Meggie (Oct 10, 2009)

> if thats the explanation then basicly someone either have to agree with everything the OP says or else u will have to not to contribute to that subject.... its really silly and doesnt make sense. Why posting then on an open forum??? Why not just chat away with friends via pms which have the same views


Exactly, it makes a mockery of the forum. Why not chat away on MSN or another chat room - surely that's what they are for, not bringing that sort of thing on a forum and deleting it if the replies *aren't *to your liking.

typo edited


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Meggie said:


> Exactly, it makes a mockery of the forum. Why not chat away on MSN or another chat room - surely that's what they are for, not bringing that sort of thing on a forum and deleting it if the replies are to your liking.


thats what i thought too :idea:

i always believed a forum is there to read a variation of views and opinions and not only ones i agree with and ones i like


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Meggie said:


> The explanation I was given was that as the thread was started by the OP it is theirs to do as they wish, including closing it if seen fit. I must admit I've not come across this in any other forum I've belonged to, indeed, with others any content submitted rights pass to the forum owners.
> 
> I can quite understand threads or posts being deleted if they become abusive, but simply deleting something because the OP has replies they don't like seems childish and not in the spirit of a discussion forum. It devalues it as a forum and makes it little more than a chat room.


Totally agree....

Surely the whole point of a forum is for everyone to have a chance to put their views, thoughts,likes and dislikes across.

To start a thread say, about a pup, (just using this as an example as it has cropped up) on a Forum that has God knows how many members you cannot expect every reply to be a Goo Goo Ga Ga reply.

To then ask for it to be closed just because members have dared to ask a question that they feel strong about is absurd.

Yes I understand that sometimes things have gotten a bit out of control and Mods have quite rightly stepped in but for the OP to say they want the thread closed because every reply is not all sweetness and light is crazy.

It will get to the point where members will not want to post anything on anyones threads regarding pets as if they say something that the OP doesn't agree with they will request it to be closed.

What threads will we have on here??... If someone started one on what they had for dinner and how they prepared it and I disagreed and said I thought the right way was...... I bet that would carry on.

As long as these threads are not abusive (and if someone was they are repriminded (sp) in the right way) then surely they should be allowed to continue and allow members to continue to voice their views dispite that the OP is fed up with the post not going their way and wants it closed and to go on and open another.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * please reread my posts,as i think i've explained myself quite clearly.*


As I am new here (although have been reading for a log time) the "certain" members is not clear to me


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> This thread was closed today at the OP's request.
> 
> I personally didn't see anything nasty on it but the OP seemed to get her knickers in a twist for some reason and removed her posts. He was a lovely little thing though.
> 
> ...


All I noticed was that a member posted about crossbreeds being healthier etc.. and that took the thread totally off topic but alas then they did not post again(typically) just sat back and watched the fireworks Maybe members who act like trolls should be banned


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

manicmania said:


> All I noticed was that a member posted about crossbreeds being healthier etc.. and that took the thread totally off topic but alas then they did not post again(typically) just sat back and watched the fireworks Maybe members who act like trolls should be banned


hang on a bit.
people can post as many times as they like.why should they have to hang about after making a comment?
doesn't make them a troll


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

arriba said:


> hang on a bit.
> people can post as many times as they like.why should they have to hang about after making a comment?
> doesn't make them a troll


Yes but they must have saw it kick off after they posted the comment they did on the crossbreed thread. It kicked it off and the op got nasty with others who commented on that post not his/her(op) original post. So maybe as it was off topic it should have been removed to let the thread go on and I do agree the OP should not have a thread closed just because it is not to their liking

ps It appeared to me the member who took it off topic with the healthier crap did infact just sit back to watch the fireworks as other members asked them to explain but hey ho they never returned


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Yes but they must have saw it kick off after they posted the comment they did on the crossbreed thread. It kicked it off and the op got nasty with others who commented on that post not his/her(op) original post. So maybe as it was off topic it should have been removed to let the thread go on and I do agree the OP should not have a thread closed just because it is not to their liking
> 
> ps It appeared to me the member who took it off topic with the healthier crap did infact just sit back to watch the fireworks as other members asked them to explain but hey ho they never returned


you have assumed that.you could have it completely wrong?
i post on a few forums on loads of different issues.sometimes i'll make a post and not go back to that forum for a while.

even if you are right,does it really matter?
absolutely no reason at all to ban that poster


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

arriba said:


> you have assumed that.you could have it completely wrong?
> i post on a few forums on loads of different issues.sometimes i'll make a post and not go back to that forum for a while.
> 
> even if you are right,does it really matter?
> absolutely no reason at all to ban that poster


Manicmanic is correct in her observations! The original poster of the cross breed thread flamed her own thread!  Then when the going got tought requested the thread be closed! I refer back! If you cannot stand the heat then stay out of the kitchen!
DT

That is not aimed at yourself by the way Arriba- but the OP of that specific thread!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Manicmanic is correct in her observations! The original poster of the cross breed thread flamed her own thread!  Then when the going got tought requested the thread be closed! I refer back! If you cannot stand the heat then stay out of the kitchen!
> DT
> 
> That is not aimed at yourself by the way Arriba- but the OP of that specific thread!


There's a kitchen?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh heck! reckon I lost the plot!! seems I quoted wrong
lol
DT


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Oh heck! reckon I lost the plot!! seems I quoted wrong
> lol
> DT


lmao it must have something to do with that naughty corner it's done something to your brain


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Changes said:


> lmao it must have something to do with that naughty corner it's done something to your brain


Reckon you could be right! But don't let me put you off!!! it's lush in there!! stimulating conversation too!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So what has been the outcome regarding the original post?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *So what has been the outcome regarding the original post?*


*
pmsl Janice think we all lost the plot here ut:   and forgot what the original post was about   *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl  ...*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Double trouble said:


>


*The whole point was to try and sort the forum out so now i'd like to know what the conclusion was.Oh and i've had 3 days rest.*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The whole point was to try and sort the forum out so now i'd like to know what the conclusion was.Oh and i've had 3 days rest.*


You bin on your Jolly's again Janice And don't think we have a conclusion!!
think we are still in 'test mode'


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> You bin on your Jolly's again Janice And don't think we have a conclusion!!
> think we are still in 'test mode'


*Oh so now we are experiments?...I didn't go away i've had company since saturday but they've gone now.*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh so now we are experiments?...I didn't go away i've had company since saturday but they've gone now.*


Did you 'elp em on there way Jan!! pack their cases for em and push em out the door to hurry up and get back here!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

arriba said:


> i'm wondering why all threads that turn into a debate due to differing views get locked?
> forums are usually all about peoples different opinions,reading them and debating issues.
> this forum just seems like a chatroom where everyone has to have the same view and slap each other on the back.otherwise people are seen as looking for a fight and on a wind up.
> seriously it's weird.
> ...


And yet bad taste threads continue to run and Mods join in. I have just read a thread that was sick imo for a pet forum but funny it is still running


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

manicmania said:


> And yet bad taste threads continue to run and Mods join in. I have just read a thread that was sick imo for a pet forum but funny it is still running


Seem you don't ave to ave a pet no more! NOR an interest for that matter!! Just a big 'appy chat room now it seems 
Shame!!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Seem you don't ave to ave a pet no more! NOR an interest for that matter!! Just a big 'appy chat room now it seems
> Shame!!


Well I am sorry to say if this is what a pet forum is about I will just be reading and not contributing. I have a family member who is Gay and am total sad now reading a thread that is running and as stated also has mods joining in, they obviously find it appropriate to be homophobic and make a joke of a recently deceased man and not appropriate for threads re ethical breeding


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

So complain to the admin Petforums about the thread then and leave the rest of us to a bit of banter! That's what a forum is all about - community! Not all chat has to be on topic.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> So complain to the admin Petforums about the thread then and leave the rest of us to a bit of banter! That's what a forum is all about - community! Not all chat has to be on topic.


Report it LOL Mods have been apart of it, so they have read it and let it continue. I like banter but not inappropriate banter But hey ho thanks for your advice I am off


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Well I am sorry to say if this is what a pet forum is about I will just be reading and not contributing. I have a family member who is Gay and am total sad now reading a thread that is running and as stated also has mods joining in, they obviously find it appropriate to be homophobic and make a joke of a recently deceased man and not appropriate for threads re ethical breeding


Unfortunately I do have to agree with you! When I was her first time around it really did used to bother me tht all the serious/genuine threads used to fall below the radar without even an reply! Rona and I often highlighted these to each other in those days in a vain attempt to draw then back to the attention of anyone with any knowledge on that subject!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

manicmania said:


> Report it LOL Mods have been apart of it, so they have read it and let it continue. I like banter but not inappropriate banter But hey ho thanks for your advice I am off


*oh dear  dont leave Iv not seen the post your talking about but you could pm Mark (petsforum) Im sure he could deal with it for you? *


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

seen a few bleating threads removed today and my original post in this thread could have been in response to them really.
to touchy and baby like are some.ooooh i'm being bullied etc,etc.
it was clear for all to see that wasn't the case.
stop letting the petty and stupid bleaters have their way mods.they only think they are right then........
leave the threads open and they soon hang themselves
also everyone can read it.stops rumours then and "name and shame" bully rubbish


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> seen a few bleating threads removed today and my original post in this thread could have been in response to them really.
> to touchy and baby like are some.ooooh i'm being bullied etc,etc.
> it was clear for all to see that wasn't the case.
> stop letting the petty and stupid bleaters have their way mods.they only think they are right then........
> ...


I agree as always you speak wisely!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think if you do not like some threads it would be better to ignore.
This is a forum for all pet owner's and we "all" would like to enjoy it.
Thank you


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I think if you do not like some threads it would be better to ignore.


That's easier said than done when the thread is labelled 'good jokes' but is largely homophobic bile focussed on the recently deceased.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I think if you do not like some threads it would be better to ignore.
> This is a forum for all pet owner's and we "all" would like to enjoy it.
> Thank you


Its hard ignore if the thread names me, and posts civil pm's i have sent?

Wheres the justice?

I agree with arriba by babying these people that shout 'MOD NEEDED' even though they are clearly the aggressor, justice is never served!

I have ONCE asked for a mod, the whole month I have been here. I tend to deal with things myself, and calm the waters. The 'I WANT A MOD' whingers get all the sympathy, and wrongly so.... Cos, 9/10 times they are indeed the bullies, but cos the called foul first, they make the other guy look bad!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

If you just ignore evenually things will go away.
Dont give the fire fuel....
Haa thats not the right saying is it.:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Colsy said:


> If you just ignore evenually things will go away.
> Dont give the fire fuel....
> Haa thats not the right saying is it.:blushing:


It made your point though


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> If you just ignore evenually things will go away.
> Dont give the fire fuel....
> Haa thats not the right saying is it.:blushing:


Don't fuel the fire..... lol


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Don't fuel the fire..... lol


Thought you would all like that lol.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Thought you would all like that lol.


No, I didn't mean it that way... Lol....Just correcting your phrase, you had it the wrong way round when you typed it! Touchy.....


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> No, I didn't mean it that way... Lol....Just correcting your phrase, you had it the wrong way round when you typed it! Touchy.....


Actually i knew it was around the wrong way thats what was so funny lol.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

If I wanted the attention of a Mod, I would simply PM one. :idea:

If I wanted to get attention, I would start a thread about wanting a mod.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> If I wanted the attention of a Mod, I would simply PM one. :idea:
> 
> If I wanted to get attention, I would start a thread about wanting a mod.


Agree ....Jill


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> If I wanted the attention of a Mod, I would simply PM one. :idea:
> 
> If I wanted to get attention, I would start a thread about wanting a mod.


Think most of us would Caroline! But there ar some that require the attention, or rather should I say 'attention seekers'.
regards
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Think most of us would Caroline! But there ar some that require the attention, or rather should I say 'attention seekers'.
> regards
> DT


dont give attention by not replying? Just an idea


----------

